# The JDM Goodness Thread



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

So, i thought that we could start a thread that goes along with the likes of the Dope Shizz thread, pit girls/guys threads, ya know stuff people enjoy looking at or think is sweet.
except this one is of the JDM persuasion.
please, dont argue, or make hateful or derogatory posts, this could be really good.
ill start

















































































































































ready...set...go!!!


_Modified by midwestjetta at 12:46 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

Not bad but only about 1/2 of that looks like JDM to me.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_Not bad but only about 1/2 of that looks like JDM to me.

if you want to get technical, you know what i ment


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it me, or the Integra got a pretty wide intercooler ?.


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*









this is one of my favorites jdm cars. i especially like the mugen wing.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Egytuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egytuner* »_Is it me, or the Integra got a pretty wide intercooler ?.

i thought the same thing


----------



## NewportAutoCenter (Sep 12, 2007)

all of my hondas have been JDM. Very clean and nice..no apr kits. Very fast..i had a 91 civic si hatch that ran high low 12's. I never lost a race and was very reliable. I think i ended up dumping about 8 grand into the car...i dont know any other kind of car that u can do that with and still look good doing it...


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


----------



## Joe Delaware (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (Egytuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egytuner* »_Is it me, or the Integra got a pretty wide intercooler ?.

Where is the Integra, do I fail at JDM?
Edit: Picture just downloaded


----------



## SteveMcqueen (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never seen that kind of wing on a CRX. Very nice looking, rare as far as aftermarket wings go.
Nice thread, keep it up.


----------



## westy66 (May 3, 2000)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*








WOW








thanks for posting... these imprezza pics in the cherry blossoms are STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
how can i get into the rest of the album?

_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_











_Modified by westy66 at 10:50 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (westy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westy66* »_
how can i get into the rest of the album?


youll have to contact pineapple monkey
hes on here somewhere
moAr pics, less words

















































































yeah, i have a corolla fetish


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

S2000's? lets see some in pure JDM form.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

sweet... few of my pics are in here...


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JettaDude101)*

Every car in here is ugly.

Yah, I said it.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (T1VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1VW* »_S2000's? lets see some in pure JDM form.

ask
and you shall receive


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_sweet... few of my pics are in here...









i stole them dip

_Quote, originally posted by *sleepbelowstars* »_Every car in here is ugly.

Yah, I said it.

you didnt read


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Egytuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egytuner* »_Is it me, or the Integra got a pretty wide intercooler ?.

Ya, it looks nuts in person. 
























http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid225/p2cfb208d496aa52d2d34001b7c3f02b3/ea7be286.jpg/img]
[IMG]http://www.speedtechracing.com/images/media_events/14/_MG_1588.jpg


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
you didnt read









I don't know how.
You're ugly too btw.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (sleepbelowstars)*

JDM wheels yo


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (nismodrifter)*

This thread officially rules


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

lovin this thread


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (JayDiv)*











































































_Modified by Ryukein at 1:06 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (spdfrek)*

Good Isht in this thread, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (SuperchargedLSS)*

I appove


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (SuperchargedLSS)*

That was a sweet calender in the OP. Where can I get one (a 2008 one that is)?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (klaxed)*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)




----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BltByKrmn)*

everytime you post your old mr2 I miss mine that much more


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_everytime you post your old mr2 I miss mine that much more









I miss it too until I remember my credit card statement of July 03.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BltByKrmn)*


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_


































these are the hotness
totally, i want some rs's









_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_That was a sweet calender in the OP. Where can I get one (a 2008 one that is)?

they dont have one to my knowledge, it was off of a forum, beyond.ca or something the like


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

im really glad i started this thread
you have no idea


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*




























































_Modified by Ryukein at 1:30 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

god i love the Z cars.
btw those greddy wheels on the kouki s14 are HOT!


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (iamnotemo)*

this thread is the sex.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (iamnotemo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.Pego* »_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (iamnotemo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamnotemo* »_










pure awesomeness, i want those wheels


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (iamnotemo)*

That grey civic is HOT!


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_

















This is what modded civics should look like. Nice clean lip-kit, no out of whack bodykits.
I love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_
This is what modded civics should look like. Nice clean lip-kit, no out of whack bodykits.
I love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Yeah, I completely agree with you.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

Some really nice cars in here, good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JettaDude101)*


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BrianGriffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.Pego* »_


----------



## Wagon mafya (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Yojimbo206 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wagon mafya)*


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

This thread is great.










Click for large size.



_Modified by Prelusion98 at 6:33 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Golfotron (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

I can't wait to import this beast...test drove a JDM S13 last week...wow it was fun.


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Golfotron)*

old school JDM- Nissan President 








and a 4 door integra type R


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

*What is this ?????????a Proton???*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_










i like this a lot actually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_*What is this ?????????a Proton???*









I think it is a Toyota Starlet (ae92?)


_Modified by VeeeDoubleU at 10:05 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VeeeDoubleU)*


----------



## rester (Nov 16, 2007)

the prettiest cars i have ever seen

_Modified by rester at 1:36 AM 11-30-2007_


_Modified by rester at 1:36 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (rester)*

Please Sir, May I have some more.
Love this thread


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Prelusion98)*

I'm curious, the rear spoiler seems to reach all the rear to the rear windshield, who makes that and what function does it serve?








EDIT: personally i think it looks cool, but how does the guy open the trunk then?

_Quote, originally posted by *Prelusion98* »_
















 


_Modified by VWRulez at 10:08 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *dontblink04* »_subaru ftw


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (rester)*
































































**borrowed** from zilvia.net










_Modified by assideways at 2:38 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_I'm curious, the rear spoiler seems to reach all the rear to the rear windshield, who makes that and what function does it serve?








EDIT: personally i think it looks cool, but how does the guy open the trunk then?

It's just the angle of the picture, it doesn't come close to the glass.
But you're right about the hatch, you can't open it with the spoiler on. It's the race version Mooncraft hardtop on the Spoon S2000.
Spoon now makes a production version, but I think it looks like crap.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_










Is this a stock front bumper?
Do you have any front shots?


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
Is this a stock front bumper?
Do you have any front shots?

it's not stock, it's a BackYard bumper.. SEXYYY!! 
i want one , but they go for $1200








but UBER jDM!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Mr.pootie at 10:06 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

1200 for a bumper! It better give good head for that price


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VeeeDoubleU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeeDoubleU* »_
I think it is a Toyota Starlet (ae92?)


ep82 actually. ae92 was the generation of corolla after the ae86.


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

i
_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_1200 for a bumper! It better give good head for that price

i wishhhh!!.. it dosen't even play the balls !! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
it's looks good, and is Intercooler friendly,, but too rich for my blood.. OEM it is for me.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

We need MOAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## conan1999 (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (conan1999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conan1999* »_










I'm gonna use that as my new background


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_they dont have one to my knowledge, it was off of a forum, beyond.ca or something the like

Yes those pics/backgrounds are off of there site. They call them Desktop Calenders. I would so buy one if they were to sell them.
This thread is so hot right now.
White WRX, gold wheels, game over.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








This looks like so much fun








_Modified by klaxed at 12:17 PM 11-30-2007_ 

_Modified by klaxed at 12:20 PM 11-30-2007_


_Modified by klaxed at 12:21 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (klaxed)*

Just found a nice s15


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

You can thank Mavric_ac for these


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_You can thank Mavric_ac for these









that looks like Japan, what are the Citroens doing in the background??







they must be expensive there


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that looks like Japan, what are the Citroens doing in the background??







they must be expensive there

Yeah... The pluriel is nice


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dRo...lated
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dRo...lated


_Modified by Mr.pootie at 3:37 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Mr.pootie)*

The link won't work...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that looks like Japan, what are the Citroens doing in the background??







they must be expensive there

I think Citroen is one of the more popular imported cars in Japan... VW is the most popular, followed by Mercedes-Benz, IIRC. It's a small sliver of the market, but hey, you're talking about a photo that includes 8 Impreza 22Bs.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (AKADriver)*

the hotness


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

*a few from my photobucket..(a few friends rides) NYC stand up..*

*My POS..* (was N/A.. now Turbo)
























































































*Justin's JDM front Turbo Teg.*
































*Tito & Reberto's DA Tegs*
















*Danny "blackhope's" 96 civic 4-door..*
































*Tom's turbo 94 civic hatch,5 lug ,turbo*
































*Kiddy's 96 civic hatch converted CTR..*
























*RIP Samski's JDMedddd outtttttt 94 BUBBLEBACK CIVIC..*
















*RPM's K bubble..*








*RANDOMS!!!!*
































































*Max's Turbo b13 *








*JR's CTR coupe..*








































*Randon Accord*








*Charlie's Turbo bubble*








Erynn's all motor bubble [email protected] (mo bottle/no smail)
























*Lauren's CF JDM front N/A Teg*
































*Randy "DA PROBLEM" turbo bubble..*








*Ed ,ME and Blazed*








*Jon & JR*
























































Craig ..
















*Jay's N/A bubble*








*Mel's bubble.*
















*Kevon's Turbo 95 coupe*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ENJOY!!



_Modified by Mr.pootie at 6:16 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

A few from my collection
Not all JDM styling, but I'm sure you all can deal.
















































































I post some more later if I get to it.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (ThatFatKittyCat)*

That S15 is sweet looking,
is it me or do the Recaros say Recaros 2x on the seat?


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_That S15 is sweet looking,
is it me or do the Recaros say Recaros 2x on the seat?

It's an additional pad.


----------



## EBPpreludeSH (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re:*


































Would love to see more sylvias! 


_Modified by EBPpreludeSH at 8:30 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

There's nothing JDM about it, but I'm going to whore it anyway in the hope that somebody will buy it







:











_Modified by tehAndy at 10:35 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (tehAndy)*

so almost a full 3 pages and not one 1st gen RX-7


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_so almost a full 3 pages and not one 1st gen RX-7









No, but i got this for u!!





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

mmmm 12a in a bike.
and open headers on a 12a
brings a whole new meaning to *loud* pipes saves lives.


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_mmmm 12a in a bike.
and open headers on a 12a
brings a whole new meaning to *loud* pipes saves lives.

werdd. if u get hit by that , u were trying to get tooo close of a look see!!
well, this is my friend's Project (he is also the owner of the Grey Turbo civic hatchback,, made over 600whp with the civic, and figures hed scare himself a lil more with this).. should be done around this time next year.
ENJOY!! RX2 (not too much Original, but he does good work)
























































the MAD-MAN himself


















_Modified by Mr.pootie at 9:57 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

whats his plan for the power plant there?


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_whats his plan for the power plant there?

from what he tells me , it's staying Rotary, 13B (with some HUGEEEE turbo)
he mentioned something about it comming from Australia..


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

the aussie 13b and the us 13b really are not any different. well some minor things but nothing to really justify bringing parts over. he should go 20b or something like that


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Misfit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misfit* »_the aussie 13b and the us 13b really are not any different. well some minor things but nothing to really justify bringing parts over. he should go 20b or something like that

ehh, well , i'll find out for sure whats going in it tomorrow.. i gotta go to the shop n have him make a downpipe for me..


----------



## WRabbit (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

One of my old cars:










_Modified by WRabbit at 12:04 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (WRabbit)*









R.I.P. stolen and stripped from what I heard over on honda-tech. Another one down.


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_








R.I.P. stolen and stripped from what I heard over on honda-tech. Another one down.

yea he posted it for sale, and i think a few people came to "look" at it.. and a few days later. STOLEN
what little was recovered, he found in East New York,NY.... I DON'T SEE TOO MANY PEOPLE HAVEING THE BALLS to rock his parts (80% of that car was VERYYY exclusive parts)..once again R.I.P..


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_








R.I.P. stolen and stripped from what I heard over on honda-tech. Another one down.

*this is his Original FOR/SALE thread,, look at DATE CREATED... look at DATE STOLEN..*
http://www.b20vtec.com/forums/....html
*WHEN IT WAS RECOVERED...*
http://www.b20vtec.com/forums/....html
* THIS WAS HIS PLEA to find the car!!*
http://www.b20vtec.com/forums/....html


_Modified by Mr.pootie at 12:31 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## the yousef (Nov 23, 2007)

...this thread made me touch myself


----------



## Yojimbo206 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_You can thank Mavric_ac for these










thats one of the local guys. Hes a cool dude, just got his Formula D license.


----------



## conan1999 (Nov 7, 2007)

FWIW, the last 6 pics are my cars.



_Modified by conan1999 at 11:56 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (conan1999)*









*that cooler looks goooood , what company?.. or is it custom?*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

Yes, this thread is back!
Took these at the New England show yesterday... 































GTR!!!


----------



## Mr.pootie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

Here are a couple of flicks of my boy's evo. Some of these were on STI vs EVO day at E-town. Reppin Staten Island and Turbotrix racing. 
























Easing off the trailor
































Gettin ready to line up
































The doors are not black...they're carbon fiber. He only made one pass due to the lexan windows blowing off. Car went 9.2 at 153mph








Video of the 9.2 pass vvvvv
http://videos.**************/v...e.htm
*(due to the link being on **********,, i guess IM me to see the footage.. or search it " Brandon's Englishtown 9.2 pass")*
*the car has since best that 9.2 pass by going [email protected] MPH*












_Modified by Mr.pootie at 12:10 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*

lots of evo pics on this page... 
one more....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.pootie* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

More jdm please.... Serve it up


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

Hey I took this pic!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*

great thread


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

am I allowed to post my own car?


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

I raided my favorite site of pictures today.


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)

That's not an Evo.


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

dont know why the pics are cut off.......


























_Modified by assideways at 8:03 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_










hotness


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*











_Modified by udfong1213 at 7:53 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_Good Isht in this thread, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









That CA32 is one hell of an engine.. 

Alex


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (ThatFatKittyCat)*

what is this???


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

Toyota Soarer.


----------



## meshies (Jun 28, 2007)

Im an American guy myself but this is an EXCELLENT post. Too many beautiful vehicles to even discuss about. Keep em coming guys!


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*










_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_hotness
 x2 - so simple, and therefore beautiful


_Modified by goofyboots at 10:38 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## conan1999 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_Hey I took this pic!










It's a great shot! I nominated it for the EvoM calendar.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.pootie* »_








*that cooler looks goooood , what company?.. or is it custom?*


It's a Buschur IC. The only thing I don't like is its weight - ~9lbs more than stock.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (goofyboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofyboots* »_








x2 - so simple, and therefore beautiful

Wow, what wheels are these? I don't recognize them. If they're lightweight, I might be interested in a set next season.


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (conan1999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conan1999* »_

It's a great shot! I nominated it for the EvoM calendar.


Thanks! Although I'm afraid the majority of shots in that calendar will be riced out show cars. I'm biased as I prefer the actual race cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_
Wow, what wheels are these? I don't recognize them. If they're lightweight, I might be interested in a set next season.

SSR mesh. I have always loved ssr meshies.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_


























New work wall paper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

more pics please. Hot thread


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

why is this guy's hair looks like its being blown by the wind, when the window is up?


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.pootie)*


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_


m45 hottness!!!


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (jimmi_james)*









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif titanium lips haha if anyone knows where i can snatch a used set lemme know


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

subscribed


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (CRAIG1MACK)*

what happened to the clean honda thread


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

more pics please. Hot thread


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

i'll play


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*

id so rock this thing... Alittle more cosmetic attention and id be in love


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

More Jdm please


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*









Cris lee's miata... just looks hot.


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

dunno if they've been posted yet... oh well. lets keep this thread going CLers


----------



## GTflyMKV (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pics!!
im looking to trade all my GTI MKV mods for a civic EG/EK
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3578814


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (GTflyMKV)*


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*

^ SEX


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (modiGTI)*

I'll throw in some too:
Here is some Vintage IMSA racing:
































Then some other old school rides:
































Then the style that just has never caught on over here the Bosozoku.....


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (V-KLAN)*

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriinnngggin it back


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*
























.








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


















.








.








.








.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









Tennessee mfg plate?







Nissan dealer in TN?


_Modified by 330R at 10:43 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

That NSX is GORGEOUS!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
















! I wanna hear that sucker. I wanna drive it, too.


----------



## skoolio (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_










This is the Miata I think about before I go to sleep at night. Absolutely Impeccable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (skoolio)*

this thread is seriously making me rethink my plans to buy an E30








some of the Z-cars are absolutely drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: CRX*


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (CRAIG1MACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRAIG1MACK* »_subscribed


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*

I must say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . This thread is a great example of what a lot of “r*ce hating nut swingers” don’t see- Good taste in modding cars is something that’s not specific to a brand, but something the owner has.
After 5 pages of great pics this one still stick outs:









Simple and clean


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (330R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *330R* »_Tennessee mfg plate?







Nissan dealer in TN?

Nissan USA headquarters in Tennessee. They moved there from Torrance, CA a while back, hemorrhaging a bunch of talent in the process.
Rob., your CRX is real nice but it's about as JDM as Top Ramen... Japanese made, American flavor.


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
Nissan USA headquarters in Tennessee. They moved there from Torrance, CA a while back, hemorrhaging a bunch of talent in the process.

Yeah I know. I was too tired last night to make much sense apparently.







I was just surprised to see a GT-R off the car show circuit and getting an alignment. Won't be long now until they're showing up at dealers.. has a date been given yet?


_Modified by 330R at 1:58 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (V-KLAN)*

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a57/V-KLAN/73celica.jpg

Oh my god this Celica is a dead ringer from what i had in my college days in manila from the TRD Flares to the color. Except mine had Tom's rims & a mean 18RG w/ dual side drafts. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (MARCSICKSURF)*

Hooray! It's back! Now lemme find something to post up...


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*









my personal favorite


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_








my personal favorite

What's the green sedan in the background?


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

I believe that's the 1st Toyota to be imported to the US. I think its called the Toyopet








Here's another favorite..


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*

^ Hottest Toyota evar!


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (330R)*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

im not a jdm fan.. and will probably never own a japanese car.. but some of these are really cool


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
























































_Modified by Ryukein at 1:30 PM 11-29-2007_

old Cressida's too ? this is probably trhe coolest thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

old cressidas rock!
heres a couple old pics of my car to keep this going.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_old cressidas rock!
heres a couple old pics of my car to keep this going.


















like the enkeis...want to sell them?


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dicker)*


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_

like the enkeis...want to sell them?

yes
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3640893
lol.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dicker)*

oh wow...


----------



## TUVapprovedDUBS (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*

i dont think i saw any of these in this thread.... not my favorite pic i just wanted to add something to the thread







........


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (TUVapprovedDUBS)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_ 


































Those are amazing...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (evil4bc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil4bc* »_









thats a sick picture!
and i know that feeling all too well


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

uh, what is that on the left.....


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (jbell)*

It's the Fat Lace Solstice , not really JDM but it was in the garage pic and you asked.


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)

A few more 


















































































_Modified by evil4bc at 7:11 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

I want to buy a Chevy Cavalier just so I can convert it into a JDM Toyota Cavalier.








I'll start with JDM headlights. They're great for lighting up the wrong side of the road!


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VWestlife)*

keep it goinggggg


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (ferrari4life)*

Do people in Japan do USDM front swaps, like we do JDM front swaps?

_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Gvr4-330)*

That four-eyes front end did come on some early 3rd gen JDM Integras. They went to the Accord-looking front end in '96 or so.
US-spec bodywork swaps on Japanese cars are pretty rare in Japan; their "USDM" scene is more interested in distinctly American stuff like muscle cars, '70s-style custom vans, lowriders, '50s-style customs, that sort of thing. I did see pictures from a car show full of cars modified to look like American rice - they all had APC accessories, tinkertoy wings, stuff written on the windows in "Olde English" fonts, it was funny as hell.








The only time you really will see "USDM" stuff on a Japanese car in Japan is Lexus badges on the corresponding '90s JDM Toyotas.


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do remember the Accord Coupes that were built in OH, but imported to Japan had B-pillar badges that said "Made in America". So I thought maybe there'd be some USDM stuff.


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

I love it... another thread to whore out my ride!!!


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

nice fd bro
mine was almost the same except it was a R1 and different rims


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (One_Love)*

^^^ Thanks bro,

Here's some more JDM'ness!


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*








Damn.

_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*

I thought "Wangan Midnight" the second I saw this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_


----------



## ahnuc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_









Not hatin, just making an observation:







Peugeot 504
Which came first? The chicken or the egg?


_Modified by ahnuc at 8:17 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## ssmithMD (May 11, 2007)

lets see some more wrx wagens! some EG sedans would also be pretty nifty.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ahnuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahnuc* »_
Not hatin, just making an observation:







Peugeot 504
Which came first? The chicken or the egg?

_Modified by ahnuc at 8:17 PM 1-21-2008_

Wow, you're completely right! Nw, which one would you choose?


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_old cressidas rock!


then maybe you'll like these







some old markII/cresta/chaser pics:


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Krammito* »_
then maybe you'll like these







some old markII/cresta/chaser pics:



































DO WANT!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Krammito* »_


















Moar of these two? Please? The black/grey with red wheels is the sex!
Page 7 pwnage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

have you gusy seen this site ... I came across it today looking for pics of old skool cars http://www.classicjdm.com seems pretty cool idea since there ar no classic jdm boards and majority of the pics in this thread seem to be classic jdm


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

moar!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

More JDM please.... Serve it up...


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_More JDM please.... Serve it up...

I aim to please.... BTW - nice rides in this thread!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

i love this thread! moar pleeze!!!


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

































from autoindustriya.com


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (isuki)*


----------



## isuki (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (isuki)*


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (smokin-j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokin-j* »_
I aim to please.... BTW - nice rides in this thread!










































OH MAN i love r31 skylines!! i happen to have a 1/24 plastic model of the calsonic one too!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (El Krammito)*

screw cars...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

2JZ in a truck...that is awesome!!! 
Love the RB26 in the Nissan too....
MOAR!!!!


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

I love those turbo drift-trucks... do want very much


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (JayDiv)*

Some VIP Goodness....


































































_Modified by enzo1187 at 10:49 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (JayDiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_ *SR20DET* in a truck...that is awesome!!! 
Love the RB26 in the Nissan too....
MOAR!!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *JayDiv* »_I love those turbo drift-trucks... do want very much


Indeed, I am contemplating putting a 1jz in my tacoma over the summer














, but the one they show that is a gray color is a sr20det.
heres where i discovered them
http://www.garageminiz.com/ 

































mmm...custom widebody bed














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by B.P. at 9:50 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## krysick (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (krysick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krysick* »_

















Yes please


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (B.P.)*

this one is way over the top, so much so that i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (B.P.)*

wow very nice


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_










Wow







That is a great pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(right click save as for sure)


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


----------



## Traldan (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_I love it... another thread to whore out my ride!!!


















I think I've told you this before, but I effing ADORE this car. I want to make sweet, sweet love to it all night long.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (krysick)*

harold and kumar ftw


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mavric_ac)*

I wish mine looked like that


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_

Indeed, I am contemplating putting a 1jz in my tacoma over the summer














, but the one they show that is a gray color is a sr20det.
heres where i discovered them
http://www.garageminiz.com/ 

































mmm...custom widebody bed














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by B.P. at 9:50 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (B.P.)*









Im luving that red Nissan Pickup!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_I wish mine looked like that

















haha, thats my friend kennys car. i dragged him down those stairs on his 21st birthday.


----------



## Matty (Oct 4, 2007)

My old WRX


----------



## zosomoso (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mk.MMCDX)*

not enough z's in hur.


----------



## zosomoso (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (zosomoso)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*










More please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... pure crazZZZness










_Modified by autopulse at 9:46 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (zosomoso)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

...continuing with the 350Z theme....one we did here at the shop...Greddy Twin Turbo with all cosworth internals, 3.8L, 647whp (dyno dynamics) on pump gas with meth injection...car is currently under construction again...going for 800whp this spring!!!



























_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 1:06 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_









More please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... pure crazZZZness









_Modified by autopulse at 9:46 PM 2-14-2008_

thats the only pic they had of that truck on there site.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_...continuing with the 350Z theme....one we did here at the shop...Greddy Twin Turbo with all cosworth internals, 3.8L, 647whp (dyno dynamics) on pump gas with meth injection...car is currently under construction again...going for 800whp this spring!!!
_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 1:06 PM 2-15-2008_

Are you sure about it being a 3.8L? They come with VQ35's (3.5L). Was it bored out?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
Are you sure about it being a 3.8L? They come with VQ35's (3.5L). Was it bored out?

motor was punched out to a 3.8L....owner is currently considering the 4.2 stroke for next season with twin GT35's...should be good for the 900-1000whp ballpark...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (zosomoso)*

I'm in love with the orange GTR that was posted before


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

Since we can whore our own cars, I guess I'll jump in...


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Adam Pristas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam Pristas* »_Since we can whore our own cars, I guess I'll jump in...

























i can has a turn owning it?


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
i can has a turn owning it?


You can has a turn, wen I dun.








Actually I just put some Drag-DR20s on it (machined/gold face/ploished lip). And turn signal intakes. I need to take some more pics.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Adam Pristas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam Pristas* »_Since we can whore our own cars, I guess I'll jump in...

























That miata is clean man. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif JDM


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (infamous20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infamous20V* »_









He's throwing down mad stacks.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Adam Pristas)*


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JigenVW)*


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JigenVW)*

spotted this gt-r after work the other night


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Amdek)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

new GT-R is wow


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

it's ok and piggy huge in person. R34 is a much better looking car... 
on a side note the nissan test driver made me lol. He was trying to convince me the gear box has four clutches







. When I asked when they were going to offer a manual gearbox he







and showed off the paddle shifters












_Modified by Amdek at 9:33 AM 2-17-2008_


----------



## Basic Legit (Feb 6, 2004)

Great thread!
The eye candy in here is just stellar.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Amdek)*


----------



## Slamnasty (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Amdek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amdek* »_spotted this gt-r after work the other night 









I saw this guy too. He was shootin' north on I-10 as I was leaving work. Followed him for a ways, then he exited at University. The new GTR is BIG.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Slamnasty)*


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (infamous20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infamous20V* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif JDM











OMG. I'm in love. A hottie in a hot car and it looks like she is racing too. Drool.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (B.P.)*


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

Nice Evo. Clean, and tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Nice Evo. Clean, and tasteful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks a little different now. Taking it off the road for a month or so to do a bunch of work to it


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

It's yours! Wow, nice job! 
List of mods please!
I have to say, I'm not so fond of the black door handles though.


_Modified by VDUBber91 at 4:01 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

pretty pumped on this thread..
i've had 2 ae86's already.. so much fun..
here's a lil snap of my lil boosted baby..




_Modified by xzanex at 1:09 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (xzanex)*

Is it a coupe or hatchback?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_It's yours! Wow, nice job! 
List of mods please!
I have to say, I'm not so fond of the black door handles though.

_Modified by VDUBber91 at 4:01 AM 2-18-2008_

It's an RS, so the door handles and mirrors are black from the factory.
Mods at that time: ECU flashed, 3" DC downpipe/testpipe, 3" Espelir exhaust, HKS Intake, ETS FMIC and upper intercooler pipe, Nisei lower intercooler piping, Buschur boost controller, Sun Auto Ignition booster, Greddy turbo timer, Blitz shiftknob, KW V3 coilovers, Tein camber plates, Work CR Kai Emotion 18x9.5" 20mmET wheels with Dunlop 255/35 18's, JDM EVO 7 tail lights, EVO IX MR wing.
Current mods: all of the above plus
JUN 272 Mivec cams, SuperTech dual valve springs and Ti retainers, ported and white ceramic coated exhaust manifold and 02 housing, FIC 750cc injectors, Defi gauges, AEM wideband, custom tune, jdm sidemarkers, Samco turbo inlet. Ganador carbon fiber mirrors. Think that's it.
Waiting to go on: APR carbon fiber lip, JDM Trust (parent company to Greddy) 80mm full Titanium exhaust, autopower cage, Takata harnesses, new engine mounts, new rear bumper with carbon fiber exhaust shield.


_Modified by 16vracer at 7:12 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

Cool, post pics when you install the other stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

For sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

The cage and Takata's are really gonna set the interior off.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_The cage and Takata's are really gonna set the interior off.

Yeah. I ordered it unpainted. I will be painting the cage, valvecover and intercooler piping Fiji Blue Pearl, the color of the new Civic Si Mugen Edition.
I really like the look of the Cusco blue cages, but they are just for show, being made of aluminum. I plan to do track days and get my SCCA license, so I went with a real cage.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

I like that color. Have you thought about painting the brake calipers the same color to match?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_I like that color. Have you thought about painting the brake calipers the same color to match?

I've got something up my sleeve


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

Will they at least be blue?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Will they at least be blue?









No, but I may powdercoat the wheels blue at some point. Like the blue that Volk uses for their Magnesium wheels


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*

That would interesting. So what color _will_ the brakes be?
BTW, 1000th post! Yay! Wooooohooo!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

Be patient


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_Be patient









How long will it take?


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

There is nothing like an honest-to-goodness JDM car. Here is mine, in all its Japanese goodness:
















For more pictures, go to the Flickr group for Nissan Figaro.
There is a great JDM dealer in Lethbridge, so we have a fair number of Skylines, Soarers, Delicas, and other assorted Japanese iron patrolling the streets. Heavenly!


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

From the Chicago Auto Show


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (standard125r)*

Good pix of the Starion, mine didn't turn out as well as I'd liked it to have








Did you take a pix of the Mitsu GTO?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Is it a coupe or hatchback?

COUPE!


----------



## texture (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

Drool, love the Figaro! uber cool, keep it forever, it is definitely a classic to be, if not already.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lethbridge_man* »_There is nothing like an honest-to-goodness JDM car. Here is mine, in all its Japanese goodness:
















For more pictures, go to the Flickr group for Nissan Figaro.
There is a great JDM dealer in Lethbridge, so we have a fair number of Skylines, Soarers, Delicas, and other assorted Japanese iron patrolling the streets. Heavenly!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lethbridge_man* »_There is nothing like an honest-to-goodness JDM car. Here is mine, in all its Japanese goodness:
















For more pictures, go to the Flickr group for Nissan Figaro.
There is a great JDM dealer in Lethbridge, so we have a fair number of Skylines, Soarers, Delicas, and other assorted Japanese iron patrolling the streets. Heavenly!

The figaro is one of my favorite nissans, it's awesome that you own one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (B.P.)*

I would so drive a tricked out JDM Odyssey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_I would so drive a tricked out JDM Odyssey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
I'd drive any VIP minivan. I love that Toyota Estima


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

Thanks guys - and wow! My little Kei car can hardly compete with some of the others in this thread...
I can't wait to drive through Montana this summer in the Fig... It was fun in the Smart, but it is going to be a whole other-worldly experience in this little guy. I'll keep you posted!
Ross


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_

















Where the hell is that O-face GIF when you need it?


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JM1681)*

















hehe


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (B.P.)*


----------



## Ro_Ja Boy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

A couple of my past JDM goods:
The first S2000 riced out a little. In my defense, all of the stickers are legit sponsors.
























The STi:








The 2nd S2000:
















The S2k and the Fit:


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ro_Ja Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ro_Ja Boy* »_A couple of my past JDM goods:
The S2k and the Fit:


















Awesome plate, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_




















Not to harp, but factory options of the Z don't really strike me as JDM


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

all about the mini vans


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_
Not to harp, but factory options of the Z don't really strike me as JDM









Sold in Japan just like that. The second car is RHD even.


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_

Awesome plate, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did you see the other one?


----------



## Mk4VR6GETTA (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
Sold in Japan just like that. The second car is RHD even. 










wish mitsubishi would have gave the US market these


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (B.P.)*

I'd rock the Evo Wagon too!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (NationYell)*


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (B.P.)*

















videos 
EVO MR
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4tlN0hUM34Y
IMPREZA WRX bugeye
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NvPrVGZFoXo
IMPREZA RS GC8
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=b2pI8vJWNvw
FORESTER XT
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hwj2BGX2za8
IMPREZA WRX 06
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9SbvpQLoCi8
FIT
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=atLAUOG5hhs


----------



## smog7 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^always have loved your videos


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

my friends swapped GC, has a STi 6speed. _had_ a JDM 2.0 engine...but it blew.


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_Good pix of the Starion, mine didn't turn out as well as I'd liked it to have








Did you take a pix of the Mitsu GTO?

Per you request...
















Some of my favorite JDM goodness


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swizz!!* »_my friends swapped GC, has a STi 6speed...
Will always be a dream of mine to use a US-Spec WRX motor, with the STi 6-speed in that chassis.


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (1bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bar* »_all about the mini vans









haha i know that guy!! believe it or not that was actually an isuzu oasis.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Krammito* »_
haha i know that guy!! believe it or not that was actually an isuzu oasis.

The Oasis was almost exactly the same as the Odyssey though


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

















































courtesy of auto otaku car and life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
corbic, the veilside z33........ 







should be in the JDM shame thread...


_Modified by assideways at 6:09 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (assideways)*

Auto Otaku! Awesome site, I especially like the Old School JDM vehicles...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_































WOW! Is that a mazda?
Do want


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
The Oasis was almost exactly the same as the Odyssey though

even funnier is that he's won awards in car shows in the honda class


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

Ron's a cool guy, i remember when he was building that.
hey krammit.
i think im gonna sell my MX73 for an AE92 GTS
should i kill myself?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*










is it wrong that i really want to have sex with that car


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (JM1681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JM1681* »_Will always be a dream of mine to use a US-Spec WRX motor, with the STi 6-speed in that chassis.
















he's got something up his sleeve for spring.


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_Ron's a cool guy, i remember when he was building that.
hey krammit.
i think im gonna sell my MX73 for an AE92 GTS
should i kill myself?

yea ron's oasidyssey is awesome. haha do what you gotta do but i wouldn't kill myself over it







my sedan was hit recently so i'm down to one cressida myself.


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_






















WOW! Is that a mazda?
Do want

It's a Nissan Sunny/Pulsar GT-R


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*

a few moar
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.auto-otaku.com/


----------



## ssmithMD (May 11, 2007)

neat. specs?


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.auto-otaku.com/








WOW!!!!


----------



## sun chips (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (assideways)*

Re: (assideways)










That looks healthy!


_Modified by sun chips at 2:21 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Krammito* »_
haha i know that guy!! believe it or not that was actually an isuzu oasis.

do you really know him?
where u from cuz i took that pic myself haha if you know him you prolly know me.
and yeah the oasis was almost same but didnt have an H22 neither did the Odyssey till now ahaha


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)

What's with GT3 badge on the Pulsar ?.


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (1bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bar* »_
do you really know him?
where u from cuz i took that pic myself haha if you know him you prolly know me.
and yeah the oasis was almost same but didnt have an H22 neither did the Odyssey till now ahaha









yea i first met ron when he had his blue cressida and my wagon was still running. he still wants my wagon too! i've been to a couple of the tab tuesday meets so you may have seen my car there as well if not at JCCS, toyotafest, or nisei week showoff. i actually just told him about the car lounge today and showed him this thread










_Modified by El Krammito at 5:48 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

im pretty sure 95% of the people into the japanese car scene in socal know ron.


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (El Krammito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Krammito* »_
yea i first met ron when he had his blue cressida and my wagon was still running. he still wants my wagon too! i've been to a couple of the tab tuesday meets so you may have seen my car there as well if not at JCCS, toyotafest, or nisei week showoff. i actually just told him about the car lounge today and showed him this thread









_Modified by El Krammito at 5:48 PM 2-19-2008_

coo coo did u see my car at nisei tab or anything else?


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Dicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dicker* »_im pretty sure 95% of the people into the japanese car scene in socal know ron. 

that's so true. there isn't a car style he hasn't delved into. he's pretty much done it all. but back on topic, here's a pic of my car from nisei showoff 2 years ago in keeping with the jdm goodness theme


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Ro_Ja Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ro_Ja Boy* »_A couple of my past JDM goods:
The 2nd S2000:

















Didn't I see this car in Modified Magazine? They called it the white knight or something? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rob


----------



## smog7 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (Gvr4-330)*


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_It's a Nissan Sunny/Pulsar GT-R









close but it's actually a GTi-R. 
Turbo Sr20, AWD... very


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

This thread rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_This thread rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2
There are a few of those Sunny/Pulsars local to me, but none with arches that size!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_This thread rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (JM1681)*


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (Corbic)*


----------



## Mk4VR6GETTA (Feb 17, 2008)

my co-worker JDM Z with LS2 motor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*









Dude! This was my first car except it was the coupe and not the hatch. I friggin loved it and wish I still had it! 4 banger RWD!!! I loved that little rocket!


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

i had an sr5 for my first car... took out all the beating i could possibly deliver.
230,000 and its still alive down in jersey now.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_

















I LOVE THIS Z
plus the owner is a nice guy to boot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sun chips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sun chips* »_Re: (assideways)










*That looks healthy*!

_Modified by sun chips at 2:21 PM 2-19-2008_

wha? the side wall flex??? if so, thats not too extreme


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (smog7)*

this thread is just hott


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

This is the last picture of my Figaro, I promise. We went to Waterton Lakes National Park this afternoon, and here is a picture that turned out all right:








That highway is heavenly to drive on, especially on a Sunday afternoon when it is completely deserted.


_Modified by Lethbridge_man at 8:43 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

mmm...
323 gtx


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great thread


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

This thread is awesome.
My girlfriend had an 88 nissan sentra se v6 fastback thing years ago. I think it was almost 200hp rear wheel drive. Not 100% sure on the hp specs but its all in all a cool car. Wish i could find one. This is going back 10 years though and i think they were rare back then.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Sentra? No. What she had was likely a 200SX SE-V6 - an interesting car (with about 160hp from the same VG30E as the 2nd gen Maxima and 1st gen 300ZX nonturbo) but definitely not JDM since the V6 package was US-market only! JDM versions got the legendary FJ20ET 2.0L turbo.
US spec 200SX SE-V6:








proper JDM Silvia RS-X with turbo:


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

YES! Thats it. Its been so long i forgot that it was a 200sx and not an oldskool sentra. It was cool with the aluminum looking dash trim and eq for the radio.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*

bump this up!!!


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_a few moar
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.auto-otaku.com/
You have no idea how hard I want to punch myself in the face right now


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (B.P.)*

i've got to get me one of these


----------



## fire6-27 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

Not %100 on whether this is JDM or American market but here's my new ride.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (fire6-27)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (B.P.)*

Just some that you may not see around much.
AZ-1








110s








What I want in my garage.

































and anything else with a mazdaspeed bagde on it...
and a subaru WRX sti
and an EVO X
and an NSX
and a Hachi Roku
And a full DVD boxed set of INITIAL D...
And all cars with a full tank of gas and not pay taxes EVER... 
oh and that new fangled Skyline too...


_Modified by Dr. Garv. at 7:40 PM 3/13/2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (fire6-27)*


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*





































_Modified by B.P. at 7:37 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*









any more of this???


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (autopulse)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rmkonrad)*


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









semi serious camber.
what is this "truck"?


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (xzanex)*









wow what a politically correct insult. POWNED.
some nice rides in here though some....


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (xzanex)*


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









Wow, that is hot


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (16vracer)*

to have true JDM, this is necessary.


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Rich20thGTI)*

with nas


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (fire6-27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fire6-27* »_Not %100 on whether this is JDM or American market but here's my new ride.










I believe only the NA market got the 2.5L boxer, but the stock front bumper and the hood (with scoop and vents plugged) are the same as JDM and EU market GC WRX's.
Still looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I enjoy mine a lot. Between law school and my girlfriend sometimes the only thing that keeps me sane is planning my future tear-down and re-build once I actually start making money again.








The only picture I have is from the ad when I bought it. Still stock except for the replaced fog light, amber corner lights, and black rally armor mud flaps.










_Modified by Noisyninja at 5:18 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*









Blue Steel Mica is just about the best darn OEM Subaru color ever!
















Authentic STI wagon from New Zealand. :







rool::








Initial D creator with his two cars.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (xzanex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xzanex* »_
semi serious camber.








what is this "truck"?


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (xzanex)*

As promised earlier in the thread, here's some updates:
Finally got her down from the jackstands. Still have quite a bit of work to do but it's getting there. Waiting on new harnesses and rollbar padding to arrive. And need to finish drilling the holes and putting the bolts in the Autopwer sleeves....what a pain in the ass.








































































Had to cut the glovebox so it would still work








































Still have a StopTech front and rear big brake kit to install as well.
And one showing my new daily driver







[/


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (16vracer)*



















_Modified by vwjoem at 8:30 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_
Wow







That is a great pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(right click save as for sure)

Oh fo sho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (One_Love)*

any more of what looks like the FB with rear bumper smoothed off?

http://i22.photobucket.com/alb...f.jpg


----------



## Dicker (May 19, 2007)

thats a Z31..


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Doh!*

12 effing pages and only 2 photos of hot JDM style Chicks?
This thread = Meh.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Doh! (DasBaldGuy)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Doh! (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









_*head assploding*_


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Doh! (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_12 effing pages and only 2 photos of hot JDM style Chicks?
This thread = Meh.

WORD


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: Doh! (16vracer)*

















































Needs some Forester love, fixed !


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Doh! (Lexi)*

i love the forester sti!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Doh! (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_12 effing pages and only 2 photos of hot JDM style Chicks?
This thread = Meh.

forums.the*car*lounge.com


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Doh! (autopulse)*

I'll Play.
























New supra concept?? Maybe?

























V12 Supra.. 553WHP, 511 Torque, there is a video on youtube they dyno it.



















_Modified by koala_bear at 11:37 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Doh! (koala_bear)*

Nice pix of the V12 Supra, I've read a lot about it, but haven't seen too many decent pix of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

that thing is sick.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (xzanex)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome thread, just awesome.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

more, MUOR, MOAR, MOOR, MUUR, more please


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Doh! (Lexi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lexi* »_








Needs some Forester love, fixed !

foresters do need love














my ladys forester








couple videos of it 
M3 & Forester XT Incar
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J9lglY_SuYA
Forester XT outcar
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hwj2BGX2za8
Forester XT incar 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RFry4tW-NSQ


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Doh! (cutright)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Doh! (looking4vr)*

just love this thread


----------



## Jackdub (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Doh! (Dr. Garv.)*

I have to respect the awesome presence some of this Japanese-Crap has, It's quite cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Doh! (Jackdub)*

NICE. lets see some more


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_
This is what modded civics should look like. Nice clean lip-kit, no out of whack bodykits.
I love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










100% AGREED!


----------



## mrfink (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Duffy13)*

this thread is truly amazing....but i still cant believe there is no CB7 content after 12 pages







ill throw in my $.02









and a sick cressy wagon for S**ts and giggles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrfink (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mrfink)*

civic wagovan







nice job on a rarely tuned vehicle








this one as well....anyone have any more info on this???? is it an older Expo?


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mrfink)*

One quick pic of my hatch from last weekend


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VacantSkies88)*

YESSSSSSSssss the thread is back. JDM Rocks!


----------



## K-Style_28 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*









[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]



_Modified by K-Style_28 at 6:58 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## K-Style_28 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*





_Modified by K-Style_28 at 7:01 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mrfink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrfink* »_









what wheels are those? decent


----------



## mkvjosh (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (smog7)*

*
Quote, originally posted by smog7 »










That somehow reminds me of this! : *


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mrfink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrfink* »_this one as well....anyone have any more info on this???? is it an older Expo?









It was called a Nissan Stanza Van in the US. That JDM model is a Nissan Prairie.


----------



## K-Style_28 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (AusMKIII)*

I would guess some kind of reverse mesh by SSR or something like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pics I took of my friends cars the other day


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

friggin beautiful and cool cars in here. subscribing to this bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

This threads title is a contradiction! JDM Goodness? Since when? haha Anyways here's my contribution:









































_Modified by xchox at 8:56 PM 8-19-2008_


_Modified by xchox at 8:58 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (xchox)*

I was wondering where this thread went. Glad to see it is still alive. Keep them coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exjnv (Jun 8, 2006)

they are enkei 92s.. i have them on my gti


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mrfink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrfink* »_this thread is truly amazing....but i still cant believe there is no CB7 content after 12 pages







ill throw in my $.02









and a sick cressy wagon for S**ts and giggles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









oh man i'm loving the accord, nice & simple. i used to have a 1992 coupe similar to that one. and the wagon too of course, i miss my 86 cressida wagon.


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

moar.


----------



## NegatiZE (Mar 16, 2001)

Is mine JDM enough?


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (NegatiZE)*

you're the guy who did a motor swap and all that stuff, right? i remember your buildup thread from back in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NegatiZE (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (dannyc)*

Yeah, swapped from the factory 1.6L/auto in my 1999 to the 2.0L/manual in the 01+ models. Also swapped the beige to black interior in 01+ models. Thanks!


_Modified by NegatiZE at 8:06 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## friday (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (NegatiZE)*


----------



## friday (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (friday)*


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (friday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friday* »_










Found a new desk top for work


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Mr.pootie)*

this thread = pure win http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (xzanex)*

Auto Otaku is the one of the best JDM sites imo:


----------



## sprisoSSS (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (infamous20V)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (sprisoSSS)*

So many ITBs in this thread, so few air cleaners... </3

























































And my personal dream car...


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (wolfsburgfanatic)*

JDM and GOODNESS in the same sentence?!?!?!

the only rice i'd drive is:


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Billy Mays)*

Man, i wish i was loaded


----------



## Dinosaur (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_

























more plz!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Dinosaur)*


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_Auto Otaku is the one of the best JDM sites imo:











gotta go and put a WUSSY beer name on this Porsche? argh.
Where is the Jagermeister Porsche when you need it?


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_

gotta go and put a WUSSY beer name on this Porsche? argh.
Where is the Jagermeister Porsche when you need it?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. True
ALthough id probably put some Guiness livery


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

My Cars, not nearly as hot as most in this thread but they're jdm none the less








This isn't mine.








Neither is this








Makes me want to buy another car...


----------



## jonkarter (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_JDM and GOODNESS in the same sentence?!?!?!

the only rice i'd drive is:


rice is to be eaten not driven dip****, man gtfo of this thread


----------



## tetsuyagarage (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dinosaur)*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (tetsuyagarage)*

Welcome to the car lounge tg.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_









There's a clean ST185 on the DC craigslist right now, but the guy wants $9k for it.








http://washingtondc.craigslist....html


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (jonkarter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonkarter* »_
rice is to be eaten not driven dip****, man gtfo of this thread


bro, you're IN alaska.........get on your dogsled, go pour some water on the igloo, go salmon fishing, or go back to being irrelevant......YOU'RE IN ALASKA.........you're like America's tail, dingleberry, schwance, etc.
better yet, GO DRILL FOR SOME OIL so those of us on the mainland can keep driving our cars........make yourself useful.
do we even allow cars to be driven in Alaska?
thanks for coming.


----------



## Weerez (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_

bro, you're IN alaska.........get on your dogsled, go pour some water on the igloo, go salmon fishing, or go back to being irrelevant......YOU'RE IN ALASKA.........you're like America's tail, dingleberry, schwance, etc.
better yet, GO DRILL FOR SOME OIL so those of us on the mainland can keep driving our cars........make yourself useful.
do we even allow cars to be driven in Alaska?
thanks for coming.



How old are you? Grow up.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Weerez)*

glad to see this thread is still alive
i thought it had disappeared


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_

bro, you're IN alaska.........get on your dogsled, go pour some water on the igloo, go salmon fishing, or go back to being irrelevant......YOU'RE IN ALASKA.........you're like America's tail, dingleberry, schwance, etc.
better yet, GO DRILL FOR SOME OIL so those of us on the mainland can keep driving our cars........make yourself useful.
do we even allow cars to be driven in Alaska?
thanks for coming.


You're 33? Really?


----------



## Dinosaur (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (tetsuyagarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetsuyagarage* »_










awsome pic, more if you got em plz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dinosaur)*

this car has me curious.


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

my name is joe, i've got a broken collar bone, and i approve of this thread


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

In the Japanese market in 2003, Mazda's "Engineering and Technology" division (commonly called Mazda E&T) produced an NB Roadster Coupe. They took semi-completed NBs off the line, added the roof, then added one of a few different custom options kits. There was one that looked like a normal model, one vintage racer style package, one with an Aston Martin style body kit, and one that was just... weird-looking.
Due to the surgery the cars actually weigh more than a stock Miata.. but the roof is well tied into the frame.
The one pictured was built for the Mazdaspeed booth at SEMA a couple years ago. It isn't any one of the packages... they just took a basic one and added Mazdaspeed wheels, seats, suspension, etc.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

the retruo blue one at the bottom looks really cool!


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (tetsuyagarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetsuyagarage* »_










so so clean. incredible miata http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (assideways)*

This thread just keeps getting hotter.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (assideways)*

Those are just stunning. Wow!


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (S4cabriofox)*

Pic's stolen from another thread.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (assideways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assideways* »_

















badass. the green volks look oh so right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
badass. the green volks look oh so right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

definitely.. I hope to have a very similar project in a few years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































FD3S Mazda RX-7 http://www.nihoncar.com/en/new....html
















Autoexe Mazda6


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Some interesting cars in his line up.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

I always like that Miata coupe.....


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_









thats just nuts


----------



## friday (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Speedhunters just published 2 sick articles on RWB. For those that dont know RWB are _the_ Porsche tuners in japan, they make aircooled 911's into street legal race cars. 
















http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgfanatic* »_









i love the 210 series skylines.


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (El Krammito)*

there is just something about old school JDM that makes life worth living
keep it up guys this is an awesome thread


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgfanatic* »_









Hino Contessa 1300!
It's a shame Hino got out of the car business - but mothership Toyota wouldn't allow it. Along with their medium and heavy trucks, Hino made cars from 1953 to 1967. The Contessa 1300 was their only fully unique design; the earlier Contessa 900 was a rebodied Renault Dauphine.
The 1300 retained the Dauphine/900's rear-engine layout but improved on its many flaws, most importantly the build quality. Brock Racing Enterprises raced both the 900 and 1300 successfully in the early days of sedan racing with the SCCA, before Hino stopped producing cars and they switched to Datsun.
This one actually looks like a sorta-replica of a BRE Hino... the original:


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (sprisoSSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprisoSSS* »_









Thank you sir, for providing me with my most recent (and favourite, up to date) desktop image. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (friday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friday* »_Speedhunters just published 2 sick articles on RWB. For those that dont know RWB are _the_ Porsche tuners in japan, they make aircooled 911's into street legal race cars. 
















http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx 

so tough looking! it looks like a real street fighter


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*









I really like the facelift.


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

R-35 on BBS and a sportin' a sexy Amuse wing:








Evo X on Nismo LMGT4's of all things:


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Armed Escort)*


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*

























Some Corolla Love....


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M3This)*


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (M3This)*

Some Classic Datsuns ...


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (M3This)*


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (M3This)*


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M3This)*

God damn diaplanes are sexy


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

mmm lots of hot **** in here i love it. 
sad that for every nice jdm car there is like 10,000 more in rice


----------



## Egytuner (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dear god the R35 makes the R34 look ridiculously hot. i really love this thread!


----------



## sprisoSSS (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (LethaOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_
Thank you sir, for providing me with my most recent (and favourite, up to date) desktop image. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here are a couple more from the same shot-- and yes, that is the moon in the background!
















Glad you like the image!
spriso


----------



## evosix (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (sprisoSSS)*

Oh Yea!
























































































































































































^Thats mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by evosix at 12:03 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (evosix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evosix* »_










Love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have any sick DC2 pics?


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_does anyone have any sick DC2 pics?

Some of my shots...


(clickable for full size)


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (evosix)*


_Quote »_









[email protected]$$  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (wolfsburgfanatic)*


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Haven't posted any recent pics lately...here you go!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_Haven't posted any recent pics lately...here you go!









You can keep that RX, I'll take the GS behind it...any more pix of it?!?!


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (THE KILLER RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE KILLER RABBIT* »_does anyone have any sick DC2 pics?

here's some I took of my friends..


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Prelusion98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prelusion98* »_


Great looking car!
dc


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dan337)*

My JDM Wishlist:
-Clean, unmodded EK hatch
-Clean, unodded DC2 or DC5 A spec
-AP2 with Spoon coupe bodykit.
-S15
-FD
-Any of the cars shown above... Drooltastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (MyTelex22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyTelex22* »_Haven't posted any recent pics lately...here you go!









More pics of this rx please.... I envy...


----------



## SEDUBBER (Apr 30, 2003)

my friends:


























_Modified by SEDUBBER at 4:15 AM 9-19-2008_


_Modified by SEDUBBER at 4:16 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (SEDUBBER)*

sweet


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*

One of the best OEM color combos EVAR!
















http://www.tremek.com/forum/ca....html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Notch__Johnson)*


----------



## BenjyJ (Oct 2, 2006)

my current junkboxes








roadrace/dragrace
theyre not jdm or nice, but they go pretty quick atleast










_Modified by BenjyJ at 7:42 AM 9-30-2008_


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (BenjyJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenjyJ* »_
theyre not jdm or nice, but they go pretty quick atleast










you would come up in here and find my thread
then post your cars that ive whored out multiple times


----------



## BenjyJ (Oct 2, 2006)

youre whoring my **** bitch!?!?
********!! hahahha.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BenjyJ)*

my buddy's Nissan Cedric in FL.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (BenjyJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenjyJ* »_my current junkboxes

theyre not jdm or nice, but they go pretty quick atleast










_Modified by BenjyJ at 7:42 AM 9-30-2008_

8 posts in 2+ years? From now on I declare you post more pictures. All in favor?


----------



## UPs_n_DoWNz (May 27, 2008)

^soooo wish that was my garage!!!
o myyy


_Modified by UPs_n_DoWNz at 11:14 AM 9-30-2008_


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (UPs_n_DoWNz)*

















center lock on a 85 civic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Dieselstation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dieselstation* »_my buddy's Nissan Cedric in FL.

































so incredibly hot. awesome car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## friday (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (Dieselstation)*

LS1 s13


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

yes I brought it back. Moarrrrrr.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (friday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *friday* »_LS1 s13

















what part of illinois is it located in?


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

some personal photos...
my car:








badass Z at cars and coffee a few months ago:
















so sexy


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I luvz JDM...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stop ****ing quoting pictures! I really don't need to see the same series of 5 pictures quoted multiple times on the same page.



















































_Modified by freedomgli at 8:55 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

what is that??
an older datsun?


----------



## Decahedron (Mar 22, 2006)

so for the people whove got no idea, what the heck is that ^
edit: im one of those that dont know ;D


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

damn how didnt i see this thread before


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Decahedron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Decahedron* »_so for the people whove got no idea, what the heck is that ^
edit: im one of those that dont know ;D

It's a Z-car.
Good to see this thread back on the front page.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_It's a _*horribly distorted*_ Z-car. 








[sorry, compelled to modify for clarity...]
the orange one immediately before it is a much finer example http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (slirt)*









EK swapped Del Sol
For some reason I'm really digging Del Sols, which makes no sense considering I've always loathed them. The one I just posted though, I'd rock that in a heartbeat.


----------



## assideways (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_Stop ****ing quoting pictures! I really don't need to see the same series of 5 pictures quoted multiple times on the same page.









_Modified by freedomgli at 8:55 PM 10-22-2008_

here, i'll quote your pic


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (assideways)*



















































_Modified by Dr. Garv. at 4:33 AM 10/25/2008_


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

please may i have some more.


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Besides the seats being reclined too far, it looks as good as ever.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gates311)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by Dr. Garv. at 6:07 PM 11/3/2008_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*

subcribed.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (jdubboost)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (nickthaskater)*



































_Modified by Dr. Garv. at 6:15 PM 11/5/2008_


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

This summer I went to a JDM meet in Calgary and met another Figaro owner! These cars are ultra-rare, so seeing another one is a real event. Here are the two cars together:
























Figaros came in only four colours (for the four seasons), so my grey one is "winter," and his blue one is "summer." Cool, huh?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

that's awesome man. I was in Calgary and all around Alberta from may to the end of august, its awesome seeing all the imports and skylines are a dime a dozen out there i was so surprised. Would of loved to see a Figaro though!


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

What I like about the JDM cars here is this: they are something different. Good or bad, ugly or not - they are just different. And to me, that's all right. We live in such an increasingly homogenous society - to drive a RHD car imported from halfway across the world just for the hell of it - it gives me hope.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (abydielsgli)*









More of these please!!!!


----------



## JeffB... (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lethbridge_man* »_








Figaros came in only four colours (for the four seasons), so my grey one is "winter," and his blue one is "summer." Cool, huh?

2 questions:
Which one is grey and which one is blue? (They both look like different shades of greyish-blue to me)
What are the "spring" and "autumn" colors?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*

I want this garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Egytuner)*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (JeffB...)*

You're right: when I look at that picture, it is a little difficult to tell the difference. Mine is the one in front, the darker one - it is a dark grey colour. The blue is a pale blue, almost a robin's egg blue. The other colours were green (named "emerald") and kind of a tan colour (named "Topaz Mist"), almost a khaki. I am going to assume that the green was for spring and the khaki was for autumn.
Here is the lowdown:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Figaro
http://www.algysautos.com/figaro_technical.html


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

Some Mazda Demio goodness








































Ok the last one is Australian, and was actually inspired by my old Mazda road car!










_Modified by irsa76 at 5:44 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_ 












Dual exhaust cut outs with single exhaust=EPIC FAIL


----------



## AusMKIII (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (blueduece)*









secks.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (irsa76)*

what's the mazda demio? is it like a mazda speed 2? i think it looks SICK!!!


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (blueduece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueduece* »_

Dual exhaust cut outs with single exhaust=EPIC FAIL








Hardly.


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_I want this garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Hooooollllyyyy Crap, that is just about as perfect as it gets.
The Signal Auto Time Attack R34 Skyline GT-R, S15 Silvia, and a TT 300ZX.....perfection.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

hmmm


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (blueduece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueduece* »_

Dual exhaust cut outs with single exhaust=EPIC FAIL


I only see EPIC WIN, sorry sir.


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

this thread makes me want to live in japan, it just looks so beautiful there


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3This* »_










*WIN!!!*


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread ([email protected])*

im in Japan right now.. and you guys dont know what youre missing.
kirin for you.


----------



## BMWM3GT1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Gates311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gates311* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (InfinitiG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfinitiG* »_

Hooooollllyyyy Crap, that is just about as perfect as it gets.
The Signal Auto Time Attack R34 Skyline GT-R, S15 Silvia, and a TT 300ZX.....perfection.

this car was here at a hometown drift event yesterday


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Theory)*

This is bodacious!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

^ Awesome. The Group S MR2. What would have rallying become if Group S was allowed to be developed? That's a world I would love to see...


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (geofftii2002)*

So weird... it has to be JDM...


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Corbic)*

An Astro with a Mitsu Endevor in the background? I think not.


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rennwagen)*

Aerostar...


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (BMWM3GT1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWM3GT1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!
A couple more from Super Lap:


































_Modified by Gates311 at 7:04 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gates311)*

Sweet pics Gates. I love your X. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Random pics while browsing on NASIOC:


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*

now THAT is a sick new STI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

moar muurrrr


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*









I love this car:


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (secretaznman)*

^^^Would a spoiler that large be street legal???? I guess not because I have never seen one. Just wondering though. They look really good on the above cars.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_^^^Would a spoiler that large be street legal???? I guess not because I have never seen one. Just wondering though. They look really good on the above cars.









Considering that the above Impreza is completely stripped on the inside and has serious cage, I doubt it does much street driving.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_^^^Would a spoiler that large be street legal???? I guess not because I have never seen one. Just wondering though. They look really good on the above cars.









Yes, there is no restriction on such things other than that they can't impede vision.


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

all of these are personal photos... some of them are cell phone shots:








not really 'jdm', but IN japan...








this thing sounded MEAN








nissan march








toyota bb
















































someday i will own one...








my personal car:


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (phryxis)*


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (juan8595)*

Man alive is _this _thing asian.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

I like JDM,


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (NationYell)*


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

Bumblebee!! lol


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

S201 STI
Not too pretty IMO, but its OEM JDM and super rare.
edit: Apparently only 300 were ever made. 300bhp.


































_Modified by Noisyninja at 10:24 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (evosix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evosix* »_Oh Yea!


















Oh how I miss my 3G SI.... Why did I blow the motor.







Stupid teenager ignorance


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (SiviK)*


----------



## coronaGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Noisyninja)*


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^ wow that's one hot toaster!! (pun not intended)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (babydubz)*

LOL double Post








































































This car made me fall in love with old JDM cars other than 240z's and Skylines
















And the best part








Yes that is an F20C S2000 motor in that perfectly clean engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very beautiful car
here's the Superstreet Article; yes i am ashamed i bought an issue(two actually














)
http://www.superstreetonline.c....html



_Modified by mellbergVWfan at 11:52 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (babydubz)*

damn i suck too








Double Post FTL


















_Modified by mellbergVWfan at 11:50 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Mr.Vengeance)*









My daily driver. Wanted something with a little more get up and go, so I put this together a few months back. Almost 5k miles installed and 54k total miles on the swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

*OMG THREAD OF THE YEAR*
...head explodes


----------



## TO_Turbo (May 1, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_









It's not often that I prefer the previous version of a car to the new one, but the Impreza / WRX / STI is one of those. To me the new 5 door looks too Toyota Matrix / Mazda 3 Sport to me. I like the sedan better than the 5 door, but the previous version Impreza can look great with only basic mods - suspension, exhaust and possibly wheels.
Rob


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (coronaGLI)*

ohhh grate, jdm kids are now looking at bbs wheels, not bad at all but if thought the were expensive, wait until they become the new "hot thing" the are going to be ridiculous









_Quote, originally posted by *coronaGLI* »_



















































_Modified by juan8595 at 8:20 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (TO_Turbo)*

^^ thats mikey's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (ferrari4life)*

i don't care what anybody says, i love this style. theres nothing else like it








toyota soarer


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*

and then theres this bad boy








toyota altezza/lexus IS300


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_ohhh grate, jdm kids are now looking at bbs wheels, not bad at all but if thought the were expensive, wait until they become the new "hot thing" the are going to be ridiculous










right.... and you're going to start blaming the jdm kids for this?


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dieselstation)*

Quote, originally posted by juan8595 »
ohhh grate, jdm kids are now looking at bbs wheels, not bad at all but if thought the were expensive, wait until they become the new "hot thing" the are going to be ridiculous 


_Quote, originally posted by *Dieselstation* »_
right.... and you're going to start blaming the jdm kids for this?

agreed. not one automotive enthusiast based genre owns bbs wheels. theyre made to be bought and used. thats like saying since everyone breathes air that it's ridiculous


----------



## coronaGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (ferrari4life)*










_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_^^ thats mikey's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No it's GoldMember's Box. new cat on the block


_Modified by coronaGLI at 9:24 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (coronaGLI)*

Ok trying to dig for some some JDM untouched by this thread so here's some Mazda Familia GTR (talk about a Sunny GT-i clone). 
1.8T ~ 210bhp/173ft/lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




















_Modified by Der Audidude at 10:31 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_Quote, originally posted by juan8595 »
ohhh grate, jdm kids are now looking at bbs wheels, not bad at all but if thought the were expensive, wait until they become the new "hot thing" the are going to be ridiculous 
agreed. not one automotive enthusiast based genre owns bbs wheels. theyre made to be bought and used. thats like saying since everyone breathes air that it's ridiculous

that's all fine and dandy but, I just think the xB looks retahded with BBS wheels. not every car can pull off the look. I am so sick of everybody putting BBS wheels on everything. how long until they are played out? I own a few german cars and the only BBS wheels I own are the factory wheels that sit in my garage.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
I am so sick of everybody putting BBS wheels on everything. how long until they are played out? 
3 years ago


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (ATL_Av8r)*

haha truth


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_3 years ago








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif people act like you can't buy anything other than RS or LM wheels anymore. people are stuck in the 80's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by patrikman at 12:23 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_Quote, originally posted by juan8595 »
ohhh grate, jdm kids are now looking at bbs wheels, not bad at all but if thought the were expensive, wait until they become the new "hot thing" the are going to be ridiculous 

agreed. not one automotive enthusiast based genre owns bbs wheels. theyre made to be bought and used. thats like saying since everyone breathes air that it's ridiculous

there prices are going to be ''ridiculous'' since more people want them....thats all I was trying to say.....


----------



## FLYGTI325 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (juan8595)*

From my Trip to Japan this past summer








































































At the Toyota factory showroom








































































































and for good measure


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_and then theres this bad boy








toyota altezza/lexus IS300

Kore kuso desho Neko?!!... Kore kuso deshoo NEKO!?!?!...


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (FLYGTI325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLYGTI325* »_From my Trip to Japan this past summer




















The first picture.. A 4 door MKIV R32, that's pretty sweet
The second picture... wtf is that a Merc with Schnitzer wheels?


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Mr.Vengeance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Vengeance* »_
Kore kuso desho Neko?!!... Kore kuso deshoo NEKO!?!?!... 









what?


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_










i typically don't like this style but this is very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (FLYGTI325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLYGTI325* »_From my Trip to Japan this past summer









What is this?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_and then theres this bad boy








toyota altezza/lexus IS300









EPIC WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_
What is this?

A Mercedes-Benz CL


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_i typically don't like this style but this is very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's because that one isn't a "style" - it's an actual race car from the mid-eighties. Read all about it here:
http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (AKADriver)*

It's time for some Daihatsu Miras.
stock 5th gen Mira:








mooneyes:








DAMD:








Mira Gino, a factory model:








TR-XX Avanzato R, a factory model (based on the 4th gen Mira):


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (AKADriver)*

ill contribute


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (One_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One_Love* »_ill contribute 



















Your contribution is certainly appreciated, very very appreciated.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

jdm done right hits all enthusiast spots no matter what genre you like.


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (nap83)*

this may have already been posted, but i feel as if the thread needed attention


















_Modified by clanajar at 8:09 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (clanajar)*


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rabbito)*

Cool car, but it's Korean and rocking a Korean license plate.


----------



## jonkarter (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









sorry dude gotta say it........... fail


----------



## pctD (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (jonkarter)*

Straight Tibbun'!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (One_Love)*



One_Love said:


> ill contribute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (pctD)*

more like KDM but hey


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BluMagic)*

^ damn actually not bad


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_
what?









It's the translations of "Dis sh*t right Here N!gga?! Dis Sh*T Right HERE N*GGA!?" from his stand up routine!
















phukkin sick! cut those tips down a couple feet and we're golden IMO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
S15 & Chick gets a 3 "thumbs" up as well!


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


----------



## vdubmachine (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rabbito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbito* »_









I definitely would not say Fail. It may not be JDM but its close and its hot.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (vdubmachine)*

^^^ That looks VERY good.


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VertigoGTI)*

any more info on the tibby ?
besides the Volks


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (One_Love)*









as much JDM Goodness as you could ever need all in one little package


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 3, 2004)

that tibi is sexy
what body kit is that


----------



## turbocoupe88 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_








as much JDM Goodness as you could ever need all in one little package

QFT
I think this game still resides in my basement somewhere!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Tragedy)*

Tiburon kind of looks like a chubbier S15 Silvia. I prefer the looks of the S15, but that's pretty much the hottest Tib I've ever seen as well. 
Content -


----------



## Bmore15 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (vdubmachine)*









I like it... anyone gotta a bigger pic of it?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 3, 2004)

best thread in this forum


----------



## jhood042 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome thread... 
Made me fall in love with subarus of any make and model...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_








as much JDM Goodness as you could ever need all in one little package

hahah yeah the third one was great 
even down to the things you could put to hang from your rearview mirror it was crazy tryign to get all those damn wanderer's to race you yeah i love drivign in reverese for 2 miles with honking my horn and flashing my lights


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BTM)*

thats not really a style tho... that an older s12 race car with some fantastic hoshino wheels on it.. 
if anything.. all those funny looking cars from japan got their style from this. the pictured car is all function.


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_









best $10 i ever spent. i played as recently as last month. all the wanderer requirements lol man. shutokou battle is different, almost identical but no wanderer requirements (or maybe that's just the psp version which i've been playing lately). spend a whole weekend playing, beat the game, start all over


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (El Krammito)*


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
this paint trend is almost as awful as the "rusty" hoods.
: 


while that one is AWEFUL..I dont think anything will match the Stupidity or awfulness of a "rusty" hood.


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (M3This)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3This* »_









Q45 headlights.....cool!


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Tri Star)*


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_










^^ A new appreciation for the latest STI!


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (AdrockMK2)*

This thread needs more five and dimes... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 








































And if I got some reposts in there I appologize in advance....


_Modified by Foxtrot at 1:32 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (TurboSnaab)*









Is that ramp some sort of attempt to keep people from stealing your car? Or is it just like park spot control so that you can't get out unless you pay or something?


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_ 
Is that ramp some sort of attempt to keep people from stealing your car? Or is it just like park spot control so that you can't get out unless you pay or something?

The latter. 
Car theft isn't much of a problem in JP.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Tri Star)*


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

















































Anyone got more pics of this one?


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BMP_FTW)*

Holy crap those are cool... 
all custom one offs? any pictures of people actually riding them?


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

I want a Ruckus so bad.


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_Holy crap those are cool... 
all custom one offs? any pictures of people actually riding them?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KP0fljvbrqY
















and here is my ruck that i forgot to post


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

those scoots are so incredibly badass!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*

Shame that scoop on the NSX isn't fully functional, ie. piped properly rather than simply feeding the engine bay.
As for those scooters, they're incredibly sweet. I would rock one of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nickthaskater)*


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_I want a Ruckus so bad. 

x2!


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_










holy lift kit batman


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Foxtrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxtrot* »_This thread needs more five and dimes... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 









































And if I got some reposts in there I appologize in advance....

_Modified by Foxtrot at 1:32 PM 1-1-2009_

mr. lif-
"He got one, she got one, who got popped son!?
They did em' old school and rolled away in a Datsun!" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir-53AE4niU


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (patrikman)*

My favorite FD
























I can never find many pics of the Amemiya FD in the above state though.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (secretaznman)*

more


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_more

Agree. I love seeing clean Hondas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mk_ultra')*

I hate this thread simply because the car's are beautiful, and my cobalt could never pull any of this stuff off!


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (secretaznman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secretaznman* »_My favorite FD
























I can never find many pics of the Amemiya FD in the above state though. 

same here!
i actually got to watch it race in supergt last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you wouldn't believe how amazing it sounded...
personal photos:
















some other shots from the race:


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (phryxis)*



























































_Modified by Dr. Garv. at 6:43 PM 1/8/2009_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (phryxis)*



phryxis said:


> same here!
> i actually got to watch it race in supergt last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you wouldn't believe how amazing it sounded...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_

















That'll do it for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
*-Marshall.*


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Mr.pootie)*

Where is all the Negative Cmabers? and nasty fit-ments? Here I help lol








































































































































I is winnerz nao?! lol I'll post up more later.


----------



## veedub88 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (staggered mk4)*

my favorite mk4 supras
can you say tt 2jz


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (veedub88)*

But would you like to buy it lol, it's on for sale for like $89,000!


----------



## veedub88 (Jan 9, 2009)

its funny how if you bought a mk4 supra when they first came out you could sell it 10 years later with 90k miles for probably around if not more than the same price


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (veedub88)*

I could see this pic as one of those "DO NOT WANT" jpegs...









haha


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.Vengeance)*


----------



## Nobuseree (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_those scoots are so incredibly badass!

expensive too somewhere in the 3k region


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nobuseree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nobuseree* »_
expensive too somewhere in the 3k region

thats now a lot at all when talking automotive moding. there is more then 3k in my rims and coilovers for my car. and ess then 3 k in my ruckus with the 30 plus mods. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nobuseree (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BMP_FTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP_FTW* »_
thats now a lot at all when talking automotive moding. there is more then 3k in my rims and coilovers for my car. and ess then 3 k in my ruckus with the 30 plus mods. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

used they pick up somewhere around 2400 around here i was looking to get one before the gas bs drove up the prices. for that money im better off getting a motorcycle first then getting the scooter later.
exhibit a
http://chicago.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nobuseree)*









































My building in Progress
Inspire headlights and tail lights
Mugen Sides and rear


----------



## El Krammito (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Green Lantern)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Lantern* »_









i was wondering when someone would get around to doing this.


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

purple RX7 - I can only hope its fast enough to run away from the ugly.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (elementpb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elementpb* »_purple RX7 - I can only hope its fast enough to run away from the ugly.

WITH AN RX8 FRONT


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

I don't like it too much either but I didn't see anyone else post it. Yea it's unique but not to cute lol, I prefer the Porsche FE on the FD3S. Also the Sagaris fE. And I think someone posted the Mercedes FE on an RX-8, but I don't see the Aston Martin one. If I find it again I'll post it.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Green Lantern)*


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (H Mike)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (H Mike)*


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

bump, this sorta goes hand in hand with the honda thread ... right


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_bump, this sorta goes hand in hand with the honda thread ... right









Agree. I like showing up to TCL and viewing both of these threads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLYGTI325 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (GodSquadMandrake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodSquadMandrake* »_








Is that ramp some sort of attempt to keep people from stealing your car? Or is it just like park spot control so that you can't get out unless you pay or something?

yup, its for pay parking. (i know, I took the pic


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_ 










Hell yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (phryxis)*

Keiichi Tsuchiya 








Ryo Michigami








Ryo orime








ronnie quintarelli (They have a new R35 GT-R this year)








Masahiko Kondo (They have a new R35 GT-R this year)








Hiroto Kaneso








Kunimitsu Takahashi (Raybrig NSX) & Hiroto Kaneso (DOUBLEHEAD MR-S)








Oh and my contribution


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elementpb* »_purple RX7 - I can only hope its fast enough to run away from the ugly.


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_
WITH AN RX8 FRONT









WHAT? SOMEONE TOOK A CAR AND PUT THE FRONT BODY PANELS FROM *ANOTHER* CAR ON IT AND MOLDED IT AND SH*T SO IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THERE AND THEN PAINTED IT?
OH HOLY MOTHERF*CKING C*CKNACHOS OF CORO****IA! SOUND THE ALARM!











_Modified by jackboots at 1:04 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Keiichi Tsuchiya 








Ryo Michigami








Ryo orime








ronnie quintarelli (They have a new R35 GT-R this year)








Masahiko Kondo (They have a new R35 GT-R this year)








Hiroto Kaneso








Kunimitsu Takahashi (Raybrig NSX) & Hiroto Kaneso (DOUBLEHEAD MR-S)








Oh and my contribution










nice! thanks for filling in the names.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (phryxis)*

The red R32 looks like a fun drive, I envy....
I needs me some horsepower...


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

a video!
http://jalopnik.com/5137265/ha...edway


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (phryxis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phryxis* »_a video!
http://jalopnik.com/5137265/ha...edway

That SOUND!! MY LORD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Masterof6thspeed (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That R32 is sexy. Does it have extra flares on the rear fenders? Looks way wider than mine. And that Hakosuka video was amazing!


----------



## taylourmaid (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (taylourmaid)*

Doomwagans = Straight Awesomeness lol


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Green Lantern)*

すごいですね～

































_Modified by nickthaskater at 10:58 PM 1-25-2009_


_Modified by nickthaskater at 11:03 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Oh and my contribution
















Right Click, Save As: JawDropper1.jpg


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Rukh)*

I dont really have anything to put but i would like to request some nice DA Integras and Legends if anyone knows of some sweet ones








Also retro JDM stuff is cool like the 70's corolla's and more Datsun's please 
And some Del Sol's and Preludes too please








*EDIT*
My contribution stolen from _Hondas?_ thread
















Perfect Stance IMO










_Modified by mellbergVWfan at 8:25 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mellbergVWfan)*

It's real, and it's spectacular:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Armed Escort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armed Escort* »_It's real, and it's spectacular:









is that a 400r?????


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JettaGT8V80)*

[kramer]Oh you better believe it buddy![kramer] 
One of the 44 they made. 
Should be bigger -----------------> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (JettaGT8V80)*

Did I hear you cry out MOAR?



























_Modified by Armed Escort at 6:58 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## PocketAce (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_すごいですね～
































_Modified by nickthaskater at 10:58 PM 1-25-2009_

_Modified by nickthaskater at 11:03 PM 1-25-2009_

If that's an AZ-1, then I'll say it is AWESOME! Love those cars. 



_Modified by PocketAce at 11:29 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (PocketAce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PocketAce* »_
If that's an AZ-1, then I'll say it is AWESOME! Love those cars. 
_Modified by PocketAce at 11:29 AM 1-27-2009_
I believe it's based on an AZ-1, but it's running a turbo 3-rotor, and is pretty much only related to the AZ-1 in size, and the fact it still has the gullwings.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_I believe it's based on an AZ-1, but it's running a turbo 3-rotor, and is pretty much only related to the AZ-1 in size, and the fact it still has the gullwings. 

this is correct.


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_I dont really have anything to put but i would like to request some nice DA Integras and Legends if anyone knows of some sweet ones








Also retro JDM stuff is cool like the 70's corolla's and more Datsun's please 
And some Del Sol's and Preludes too please








*EDIT*
My contribution stolen from _Hondas?_ thread










yay, my car got reposted







(i'm like a proud father)


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mellbergVWfan)*

Dropped the Pleo (good little ride, for a kei car anyway) 
http://forums.thecarlounge.com...06864

And picked this thing up. 
Quite possibly the finest STi I have owned yet!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*









I chuckled


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*

mur please...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_mur please...

Nobody likes a beggar.


----------



## SteveMcqueen (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (phryxis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phryxis* »_a video!
http://jalopnik.com/5137265/ha...edway

My ears are bleeding. It is glorious.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (SteveMcqueen)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_

gotta go and put a WUSSY beer name on this Porsche? argh.
Where is the Jagermeister Porsche when you need it?

thats the personal porsche of the owner of RWB, and its his favorite beer


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_










European Domestic Market

_Quote »_









American Domestic Market


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*









How do you get in? You need to be a contortionist to get past that side impact bar.


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMpire)*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (clanajar)*

Found an '80 Cressida that I'm looking into buying, so to commemorate that...


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*

i just love these


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

Forgive me for the watermarked pics, I just started working @ Bulletproof and we have a whole wealth of awesome JDM pics.








































































I love Powerhouse Amuse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60toR32)*




















































wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Im Awesomer (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_すごいですね～


sugoi indeed. 
_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_すごいですね～


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Im Awesomer)*


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (phryxis)*

any way to get them without the watermark, or a less intrusive one? the pics look awesome


----------



## Supraman2JZ (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*

How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E

Because you don't know ****? This entire 21st page has made me go














for the last 15 minutes.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E
What has been posted recently that would even remotely qualify as "rice"?


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (nickthaskater)*

your display be a-run


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (autopulse)*

Probably already posted, but whatever. 
















Dat ass.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E

What the F U D G E are you talking about?


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_Probably already posted, but whatever. 
Dat ass.









lol at the exhaust


----------



## Supraman2JZ (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E

I say huck the faters. Someone asked for pcs of old school corollas, well lo and behold


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Supraman2JZ)*

Some pos's I've owned:
Man I miss this car.

























































Some that I still own:











































_Modified by yurikaze at 12:13 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (Tiger87)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (B.P.)*

I wouldn't mind getting one of these... seem to have a real sleeper look to them

_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_mmm...
323 gtx


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

California is so jdm, i guess its an alternate universe japan of sorts...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.Vengeance)*

So fresh and so clean clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

^ That Silvia is absolutely perfect. I can't see changing a single thing.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (devianb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devianb* »_^ That Silvia is absolutely perfect. I can't see changing a single thing.

wheels=too big.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_
wheels=too big.

I don't really think so. The fronts barely clear the rotor/caliper. I might give it an -extremely- slight bump up in ride height, but other than that, it's pretty much magically delicious.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_
I don't really think so. The fronts barely clear the *unnecessarily large* rotor/caliper.

Return it to stock rotor size and i guarantee you a set of 16" wheels would look WAY better.
swear to god.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jackboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_
Return it to stock rotor size and i guarantee you a set of 16" wheels would look WAY better.
swear to god.


Looking at it again, the rears are larger than the fronts. Shrinking the rears to the size of the fronts would probably help as well. But yeah, I wouldn't be against going down another inch on the fronts, though that being said, I'm loving those big 'ol rotors, so I think all I would do is match the rears to the fronts and call it done.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

My old rnn14 pulsar GTI-R. dear god I miss hating that thing.








































some other jdm fro good measure:
single turbo FD








starlet gt turbo








entrance to the bull ring autocross track (north of camp schwab in okinawa)











_Modified by kingslinky at 12:19 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## DevianDuB (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

I LOVE DC2's


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (kingslinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingslinky* »_
entrance to the bull ring autocross track (north of camp schwab in okinawa)









_Modified by kingslinky at 12:19 AM 4-7-2009_

Were you a member of the RCCA?


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_
Were you a member of the RCCA?

never heard of it but will keep on the look out for it.
and just because:
































from "tokyo scooter stuff's" photostream 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/t...page2/


----------



## peteyvw (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (kingslinky)*


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Tiger87)*

















































































































































































GAWD posting pictures is boring..i'll put up more some other time lawlz
Enjoy! and keep em coming


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_How did I know this thread would go from NICE to R I C E

Abolish Auto Snobery <------This (Where have I heard these words before?)


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (jamerican1)*









I NEED MORE OF THIS CRX.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BattleRabbit)*

That CRX is absolutely ridiculous. 


























_Modified by nickthaskater at 11:41 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BattleRabbit)*

Wish i had more sorry thats the only pic i have 

_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_








I NEED MORE OF THIS CRX.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## tq05 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfmk3_18* »_










More of this car please


----------



## kickinoutyo (May 29, 2003)

I would say that CRX picture is fake...its a photoshop for sure.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Theory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_Theory* »_pics I took of my friends cars the other day









































Danbury Fair Mall parking garage wurdd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AHFlynn)*









what car was this.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_








what car was this.

Supra?


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

yupp, its a supra
pg 23 owned!


_Modified by dentinger at 11:52 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (secretaznman)*

this threads back from the dead
widebody crx's


----------



## highdesertVR6 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_








what car was this.

i believe its smokey nagatas(top secret) rb powered supra from those epic top speed vids. bad ass car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUslaRgnnhI


_Modified by highdesertVR6 at 9:16 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (highdesertVR6)*

no it's not, guy lives in green bay with the RB FD
EDIT. did you just say that car is a supra ??????


_Modified by One_Love at 9:30 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

Mad love for J-trucks
http://media.motortopia.com/fi...9.jpg
http://www.drifting.com/forums...3.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...2.jpg
http://japanesenostalgiccar.co...0.png
I actually own a dodge d-50 (ie. mitsubishi mighty max)
iz rusted though
Here is what I want it to be
http://www.xcceleratortranspor...1.JPG


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Retro Newb)*

sry first post still learning to image tag


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

Also friend has imported twin turbo 300zx
I'm dying of envy


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Retro Newb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retro Newb* »_sry first post still learning to image tag

easiest way to learn to post pics: click reply to someone who posted pics, quote their post, and use the tags in the same fashion they have


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_this threads back from the dead
widebody crx's

















That is ridiculously hot. Easily my favorite CRX ever. More pics if you have them.


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BTM)*

thanks for the info 
i also found how to under help after post


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Retro Newb)*








yes that is really my vw.(was)


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfmk3_18* »_










Looks like


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (WhitePoloCT)*

That looks cool.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickthaskater* »_

























































What road is that?


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

To me... this is one of the most beautiful cars..... in the World.


----------



## haigtilol (May 16, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (skywalkersgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skywalkersgti* »_







yes that is really my vw.(was) 

owned


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_









sweet jesus!








I want this car so bad!!!!!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

http://tsx.acurazine.com/forum...19338


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (freedomgli)*









What body kit is this, and where can one find it?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_What body kit is this, and where can one find it?

It's a stock front bumper with a Home Depot front lip made from garden edging with a homemade splitter and two generic NACA vents used as brake ducts. The flares look like Autokonexion.


----------



## milkandcookies (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (freedomgli)*


----------



## DuquetteRoxx (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_The JDM Goodness Thread

This thread does not exist.
They; Themselves, who acknowledge this thread's existence, do not exist.


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (DuquetteRoxx)*

I miss this thread!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (VdubChaos)*

What is this car?looks like a toyota


----------



## signorpigrone (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_What is this car?looks like a toyota

AE111 Toyota Corolla Levin, looks like a BZR model. BZR = ~160hp 20-valve 4AG variant engine, 6-speed gearbox. Very sadly, never sold in the US.


----------



## milkandcookies (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Dr_R0B0TN1K (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (milkandcookies)*

that S2k is pretty... The hardtop is Porche-esque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Dr_R0B0TN1K)*

My favorite VIII: the HKS TRB-02

































And how it ended.....








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeoP0RFmI0Y


_Modified by Armed Escort at 4:59 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## vdubguy3 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (highdesertVR6)*

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Nagata also made a V12 Supra which went 222 mph and was featured in Super Street: V12 Supra


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubguy3)*

More please


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
widebody crx's
































In love


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (mk2vrdrvr)*

^seriously! Those are the MOST appealing non NSX hondas I have ever seen.


----------



## antnysgti (Sep 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry for the crappy pic my bothers mirage


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (antnysgti)*

Like my JDMness?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ztaiji)*

was lurking honda-tech and found a few good ones


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BluMagic)*

I love this thread.
would like to see more 70's and 80's stuff.. any cressida?
my soop:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drivingenthus)*

aw sick i love those wheels... i was trying to get 18x9s for my jetta but none exist in 5x112 (even though its listed w/ et35)
old school


















_Modified by BluMagic at 1:27 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drivingenthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivingenthus* »_I love this thread.
would like to see more 70's and 80's stuff.. any cressida?
my soop:









Specs. That **** is money.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crannky)*

87 supra hardtop- rpf1 18x9.5 & 10.5 et15 245/40 all the way around.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drivingenthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivingenthus* »_
87 supra hardtop- rpf1 18x9.5 & 10.5 et15 245/40 all the way around.










I WANT TO SEE MORE!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jimntjames)*

i approve this thread


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cros)*

been quiet in here 
































(pics from hellaflush)


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (psi glx)*

My old 'Teg

































Edit: Just notice my old blacked out QX4 is in the background of the last pic!



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:53 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (dentinger)*


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill play







This thread lacks old school subaru love.
My friend just picked this up for cheap...it needs some work...


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

Haha thats dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drivingenthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivingenthus* »_
87 supra hardtop- rpf1 18x9.5 & 10.5 et15 245/40 all the way around.









Yay frys in fremont on crappy 680.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

That Brat is siiiiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

And theres a 4.0l parked right behind it. Between that, as well as the 5MT Outback and (barely visible) mk4 R32, I think theres a lot of win in that picture


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vrDUCKin)*

























yes, I know the 34 is P.Shop but it's yellow. I was going for a theme.


----------



## DUBtechnik75 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
To me... this is one of the most beautiful cars..... in the World. 










I agree with that


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (DUBtechnik75)*

The only Japanese vehicle I've owned


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (dentinger)*

My previously owned JDM's...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (drivingenthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivingenthus* »_I love this thread.
would like to see more 70's and 80's stuff.. any cressida?


here you go...local to us as well


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*

What about some awesome JDM parts? About 6 months ago I started working for one of the best in the business of importing and distributing JDM parts. I take all the product shots for the company.
I apologize for the watermarks...
Esprit products for the r35 GTR: 








Dry Carbon Wing. Amazingly light.
















Turbo outlet pipes








Dry Carbon Intercooler Duct








GTR Steering Wheel
























Garage Active Titanium Race Exhaust for GTR. No resonator or mufflers. Lighter than you could ever imagine.
































ARC Reinforcement Bar for 350z








HKS Superior Spec R Limited Edition Titanium Exhaust. 10 were made, we have 3.
















































20k for a pair of these Dry Carbon Recaros. Insane.








Materials are nice, but holy crap 20k.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

pix of said gtr?


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Pennywise)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if a repost


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Again - dunno if it's a repost, but I like it


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

my brothers accord


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (WillSon)*

Sweet wheels and stance on that accord http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*

Keep this thread out of the archives!


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM* »_

















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*


----------



## sprisoSSS (Feb 18, 2002)

*Fairlady SR20DE Powered Roadster*


----------



## sprisoSSS (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Fairlady SR20DE Powered Roadster (sprisoSSS)*


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Good times this summer! This was within walking distance of Montana...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

I've loved every pic of your Figaro! You somehow manage to capture the spirit of old times in them.


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Thanks! The Fig is a very low car, so it was a little nerve-wracking to drive through that tall grass without being able to see anything on the ground. I knew where I wanted to go, but if I would've got stuck or popped a tire, I would have been in a lot of trouble - almost no one lives out there!
Here are a few more, if anyone is interested:


















_Modified by Lethbridge_man at 11:48 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Modified by DedRok at 3:10 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Back from the dead*

I remember posting on this the night I joined
















AWD turbo, and yes it sold in Australia in rhd aswell, but still









_Quote, originally posted by *The Owner* »_its a 1st gen b16a Block... with aftermarket pistons+rings+crank low comp head gasket 4 ply..stage 3 cams 280+281 int..and exh.. T3T4 turbo ,trac-bars ,posi locker in a ys1 cable,custom axles ,stage 4 - 6 puck drag clutch 550cc injectors ,crome-pro software.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Back from the dead (Retro Newb)*

More JDM pleasezzz


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

For sale locally:


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chamster)*










I'll update after winter with some more modified pics


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_








_Modified by DedRok at 3:10 AM 9-7-2009_

if the forum is jdm goodness, why are you posting BBS wheels? they are a german company


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (nevermas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nevermas* »_
if the forum is jdm goodness, why are you posting BBS wheels? they are a german company

LOL
FAIL @ DedRok


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Shes old and her floor boards are ugly yet its still got JDM potential









 
Also, only because its one of my Desktop B/g's


----------



## ndto (Nov 28, 2006)

JDM makes me poor


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

:swoon:
http://gt-rr.com/images/produc...0.jpg


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (nevermas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nevermas* »_
if the forum is jdm goodness, why are you posting BBS wheels? they are a german company

BBS LM's are a forged wheel made in Japan... as are most of BBS's forged wheel line.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (ndto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndto* »_JDM makes me poor

























holy TITS! dude, MOAR INFO


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndto* »_JDM makes me poor 

JDM = Just Drains Money


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_
JDM = Just Drains Money

True, but it's so much fun in the process!


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (freedomgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freedomgli* »_
JDM = Just Drains Money

True, but it's so much fun in the process!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (BattleRabbit)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (nevermas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nevermas* »_if the forum is jdm goodness, why are you posting BBS wheels? they are a german company

A set of wheels made by BBS Japan are a hell of a lot more "JDM" - as in something someone in Japan would actually put on their car - than the Honda-tech.com style look that a lot of cars in this thread have, with Rota wheels and K20 swaps. Not that I don't like Rota wheels or K20 swaps, but they're not "JDM" in that sense...
BBS Japan actually produces a lot of wheels that aren't available or are much less common in Germany, like the LM or the RG-F. Same goes for Recaro Japan, most of their seat styles are exclusive to Japan. Mooneyes is an American company but they've seen a huge resurgence in popularity in the past 10 years or so thanks to the Japanese custom car scene.
It'd be a lot more "JDM" if that old Toyota wagon above were freshly painted in a candy color and had Mooneyes or other '60s-vintage American accessories... that's something you might actually see on the road in Japan. The gurachan style oil cooler wouldn't be seen on a wagon there (especially combined with a modern engine), and the "patina" look and ridiculously low stance are purely American trends.


_Modified by AKADriver at 10:17 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## ndto (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (zeewhiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeewhiz* »_
holy TITS! dude, MOAR INFO

thanks, got it last year its an 01 Legacy GT so far Ive done
- '03-'04 front end conversion
- Zerosports Grille
- Custom Front lip
- Syms Eyelines
- Hella Supertones
- JDM Aero Mudguards 
- Cleared Headlights
- Custom B4 rear spats for wagon
- Full JDM taillight set
- Debadged
- Some sort of rear mid wing 
- Rays Red lugnuts
- Tanabe Sustec Pro Coilovers
- CF fuel door
Im looking into some more aggressive wheel options next year, Thinking about some Work Eurolines or some SSR Viennas


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

some locals in Trinidad. Sorry I dont have better pics.




























































































_Modified by passataholic at 9:23 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

that evo is yucky.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

more s2000's please.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenW* »_more s2000's please.

Order up!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car.


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Ryukein)*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (ferrari4life)*

That white S2000 looks good.


----------



## AcroScream (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Back from the dead (Retro Newb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retro Newb* »_


















What kind of car is this??


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00GTInOOb* »_For sale locally: 









WHOA. Unless there's a similar one driving around, I think I saw this car when I was in MN back in April or so. Unfortunately it was on the highway and going the opposite way so all I had time to process was black hardtop S2K OMG.


----------



## G0T-Vw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (matches)*

this thread makes me want to sell my mk3


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_












What kind of steering wheel is this?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nardi deep corn.


----------



## MambaSic (Aug 28, 2005)

Toyota, I think Cressida. Defn. a Toyota Eng. A 1JzDeT is my guess on that


----------



## mojocoggo (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MambaSic)*

Friend's Supra:



































_Modified by mojocoggo at 12:00 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mooosman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooosman* »_

What kind of steering wheel is this?

screw the steering wheel what the heck is up with the shifter made for her pleasure?...


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bizybyker)*

R34 wheels on an Evo VIII. OMGz *faints*


----------



## krogIII (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Armed Escort)*

Here's my contribution TT V8 Z.








































Sorry if repost.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krogIII)*

More Zzzzzzzzzz's looks hot


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Those wheels need to go RITE NAO.


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

Repost? Not mine. Borrowed.


----------



## JM1681 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rayfinkle5)*

^ Jesus...I've never felt this much fear over a Forrester.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

just goes to show.. you could practically throw a set of wheels and slam ANYTHING and it can evoke the spirit of Win.. and you could do it without being a level 20 paladin.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (antnysgti)*

Some S2000 for ya......


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Back from the dead (AcroScream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AcroScream* »_What kind of car is this??

Toyota Mark II wagon.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (G0T-Vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0T-Vw* »_this thread makes me want to sell my mk3
















complete lack of imagination!
















VW Golf is one of the most popular imported cars in Japan.


----------



## Dub Shasty (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

Anyone know what wheels these are?


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub Shasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Shasty* »_Anyone know what wheels these are?

















Work emotion Cr-Kai
edit for picture










_Modified by dentinger at 10:50 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G0T-Vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0T-Vw* »_this thread makes me want to sell my mk3
















Just have two cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Probably a repost, but...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Moar!


----------



## DATSUN (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re:*









sigh.....


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_









Anyone know what wheels these are?


----------



## DATSUN (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re:*



























_Modified by DATSUN at 4:37 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*

SSR Wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhitePoloCT* »_
Anyone know what wheels these are?
















my guess is SSR reverse mesh


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dentinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_SSR Wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *dentinger* »_
my guess is SSR reverse mesh









Aah... thanks guys!
and my own little contribution:


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*

sorry if these are a repost!


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*

Its an '03, fully registered. No idea how...but this guy races it!


----------



## DATSUN (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhitePoloCT* »_
Aah... thanks guys!
and my own little contribution:










That Integra is CLEEEEEEEAAAN!


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ampmodelcar (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (matches)*

HONDA CITY TYPE-Z (SX-8)
SPOON










































_Modified by ampmodelcar at 2:53 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ampmodelcar)*

Interesting... I've never heard of the Honda City before. So it's smaller than the Civic of the same era?


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re:*

Why have there been no Mitsu FTO's posted yet?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vdubguy3 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhitePoloCT* »_Interesting... I've never heard of the Honda City before. So it's smaller than the Civic of the same era?

From what I understand, it's basically a Honda Fit sedan.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

<3 this thread


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy3* »_
From what I understand, it's basically a Honda Fit sedan.

That's what I read too... but it looks to be the size of the EK Civic...


----------



## ampmodelcar (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (WhitePoloCT)*

Hello, it is honda manufactured in Thailand, Third generation (1996-2002).
Link 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_City

































_Modified by ampmodelcar at 12:52 PM 11-15-2009_ 


_Modified by ampmodelcar at 1:09 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but what are the (Blue and Orange) sweat band looking things in the upper right hand corner of these pics?


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (nosrednug)*

reservoir covers..sometimes they actually use sweatbands


----------



## Sesameseedbun (Feb 2, 2009)

Built in japan


----------



## DATSUN (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Re: (GTI2Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2Slow* »_Why have there been no Mitsu FTO's posted yet?
































I like these more than the Eclipse..


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DATSUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DATSUN* »_
That Integra is CLEEEEEEEAAAN!









damnnnnnnnnn
I loved my rusted out 87 id adore this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ampmodelcar)*

This thread is enjoyable.
Anyone have any good Mazda MX-6's?
I'm also interested in Suv's and 3rd gen Camry's


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_









can someone identify this please?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (simon_C)*

Skyline, couldn't tell you what year. Late 70's maybe?


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

Where do I go to get a JDM calender like that?

_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_So, i thought that we could start a thread that goes along with the likes of the Dope Shizz thread, pit girls/guys threads, ya know stuff people enjoy looking at or think is sweet.
except this one is of the JDM persuasion.
please, dont argue, or make hateful or derogatory posts, this could be really good.
ill start

















































































































































ready...set...go!!!

_Modified by midwestjetta at 12:46 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (wRek)*

I myself would like to see more four door integra's. Thanks.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayfinkle5* »_I myself would like to see more four door integra's. Thanks.











wow that is sexy


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if reposts


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Dr. Garv.)*

bbs bolt being used as a dipstick handle? Please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (1210s4)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1969 Mazda Cosmo Sport L10B


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

took this today with my new lense, very pleased with how it turned out


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice. I need a camera. My phone's a piece of crap.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Nice Mazda Cosmo, would it be a sin to swap out its engine with a 20B?


----------



## pipercubcorrado (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (rayfinkle5)*

What wheels are those on that flat black Forester a couple pages back. I need them nao.


_Modified by pipercubcorrado at 5:30 AM 12-21-2009_


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (pipercubcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipercubcorrado* »_What wheels are those on that flat black Forester a couple pages back. I need them nao.

_Modified by pipercubcorrado at 5:30 AM 12-21-2009_

Welds?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if a repost:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









MORE PICTURES OF THIS CAR NEED TO HAPPEN. So sexy.
Anyone know what kind of wheels those are?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

My DA


----------



## blacksand (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (1ac4u2nv)*

very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froboy7391 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*






























Need to know the wheels/need more pictures!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Froboy7391)*

I like DA's and I like Leguna Seca blue, awesome car


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_
Anyone know what kind of wheels those are?

SSR. My old Zender widebody scirocco came with a set....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:19 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Thanks for the compliments fellas.


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1ac4u2nv)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

For some reason this car reminds me of Top Gear. Hammond and Oliver.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Garv.)*

Thanks to whoever bumped this. This thread more than double since I last looked at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its pretty much had me salivating the entire time too.









_Quote »_









This makes me think of this.









_Quote, originally posted by *ndto* »_thanks, got it last year its an 01 Legacy GT so far Ive done
- '03-'04 front end conversion
- Zerosports Grille
- Custom Front lip
- Syms Eyelines
- Hella Supertones
- JDM Aero Mudguards 
- Cleared Headlights
- Custom B4 rear spats for wagon
- Full JDM taillight set
- Debadged
- Some sort of rear mid wing 
- Rays Red lugnuts
- Tanabe Sustec Pro Coilovers
- CF fuel door
Im looking into some more aggressive wheel options next year, Thinking about some Work Eurolines or some SSR Viennas

















Props man that is sick. I wish I had the funds to JMDize my Legacy wagon.

_Quote, originally posted by *rayfinkle5* »_Repost? Not mine. Borrowed.

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Garv.* »_Where do I go to get a JDM calender like that?

I believe its just an online calender at beyond.ca. I have asked this question myself (further back iirc) and thats what someone told me. And from actually going to that site thats all I could find. Like you could download it and have it as a background calender. Would be nice to actually have that as a calender.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (klaxed)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.
I also http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this STI.


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Man oh man - such an array of incredible cars in here!
My city is gradually installing streetlights with white lighting, as opposed to the traditional orangish-yellow lights. Here is a shot I managed to take that shows both at the same time:








And a black and white version of the same white lighting:


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

^
That first picture is great! I love your Figaro. When you posted it in this thread a while back I looked it up and couldn't believe it was a 1991.







I was under the impression that the retro-inspired design movement was kicked off in 1998 with the New Beetle but I guess Nissan beat them by 7 years.


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*

this thread is like porn to me








i l i k e !!!!


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_^
That first picture is great! I love your Figaro. When you posted it in this thread a while back I looked it up and couldn't believe it was a 1991.







I was under the impression that the retro-inspired design movement was kicked off in 1998 with the New Beetle but I guess Nissan beat them by 7 years.

Thanks! After two years, I am still completely enamoured with this car!
Those Japanese party boys have been doing retro for a while... Hopefully, these are my next two purchases:
Nissan Pao (same car as the Fig, with a different body style):








Daihatsu Midget II (can't wait to go to the lumber yard with one of these!):


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









_Modified by Phunkshon at 11:19 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (Supraman2JZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supraman2JZ* »_

















 
I see your Corolla, and raise you a Civic:


----------



## brad[email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nunzo.* »_










Sugoi!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

Spent a few hours in here to get some inspiration for my new to me Civic and left pleased.
Any one remember the "Clean Honda's" thread, I cant find it and search is useless.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.
I also http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this STI.










ugh just when i'm considering buying one you have to show me this. I guess ill start applying for everything i see


_Modified by wnb800 at 7:26 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

I DESIRE MORE DATSUN.


----------



## MADLUV4M6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_I also http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this STI

x2 The 2005 was the best year for the STI. What a perfect stance http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I don't know if these are "good" HDR pics, but I found them and I like them so I'm posting them.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_I don't know if these are "good" HDR pics, but I found them and I like them so I'm posting them.










































Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like them!


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*

Here's my 2002 WRX. Nothing _too_ JDM about it. Front badge, yellow fogs. Still, I like it!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sorry if a repost. Not really up to speed with this thread


----------



## fanchao2008 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (midwestjetta)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Sorry if a repost. Not really up to speed with this thread

















I really like that stance! Any more hires shots of this?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I WISH[i/] I had ore pics of it


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The JDM Goodness Thread (1210s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1210s4* »_bbs bolt being used as a dipstick handle? Please correct me if im wrong.









That does appear to be a RS/RM bolt.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

K-Break promo shots. One of my favorite Kei car tuners.


----------



## UTdubbin (May 4, 2007)

Oh sweet lawd!!!! those kei cars are so awesome!


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (UTdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UTdubbin* »_Oh sweet lawd!!!! those kei cars are so awesome!

Yeah, I wish I could buy an MH21S. I might try and pick up the new Mitsubishi Colt when it comes out next year, although it's still too big to be a Kei.

Here's some VIP content from K-Break:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Wanganrunner)*

Not strictly jdm exactly but some rhd goodness from NZ (the best place on Earth).


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My EG


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

Damn the second gen GS still turns my head when modded tastefully.


----------



## wat (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Impeccable)*

More of that RX8


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wat)*

Some Scoobs:
































































And an Evo for good measure:


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noisyninja)*

More JDM Please


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (UTdubbin)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

Damn, the 2nd gen GS is still such a pretty car. For being a 13 year old design it still looks quite fresh and very handsome.


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

Here's my old Integra. I know it's not beautiful, but my 16 year old self thought it was the coolest thing ever. I bought it from a kid who had attempted a b16a swap but messed up the wiring royally so it wasnt running. He also had the thing sitting on the bumpstops so i had to make spacers to make it drivable again. Loved that car. 








and being dirty with my buddy's Celica


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

hahahahah soo not jdm goodness... 
bock on with the goodstuff








the thread because its amazing http://www.pistonheads.com/gas...mid=0


_Modified by High Body slc at 11:50 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (iamnotemo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamnotemo* »_Not strictly jdm exactly but some rhd goodness from NZ (the best place on Earth).










Is this a convertible S15? It looks a bit odd.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Corbic)*









edit: did i post the wrong jdm goodness?


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Noisyninja)*

Do you have this:








in high res? I have a white '05 and I'm in love with that pic.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (koko12)*

that's not JDM since she's Japanese/french/canadian mix

_Quote, originally posted by *koko12* »_








edit: did i post the wrong jdm goodness?


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (azntaiji)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azntaiji* »_









Am I missing something, or is beating the hell out of your car the way to get it posted in the "JDM Goodness" thread now?
The earlier pages in this thread made me








But now they're starting to make me


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_that's not JDM since she's Japanese/french/canadian mix

And quite average to boot


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (KoZmiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoZmiK* »_
Am I missing something, or is beating the hell out of your car the way to get it posted in the "JDM Goodness" thread now?


shhh.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (azntaiji)*

Get an expensive camera, take a picture of any Japanese car, post in thread = Goodness apparently.


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

my car:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_
And quite average to boot

Pics of your girlfriend or ****.


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (azntaiji)*



azntaiji said:


> love the look of this!


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Garv.)*

More stolen from NASIOC:


----------



## Dr. Garv. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (azntaiji)*



azntaiji said:


> love the look of this!


----------



## pimphand (Mar 16, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_









What kind of steering wheel is this?


i think its a nardi wheel


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (pimphand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimphand* »_
i think its a nardi wheel

It def. has the Nardi button


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (TaaT)*


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

actually just going through my old posts looking for something and i was surprised that this thread had lasted this long, i thought it had disappeared much earlier than it did. 

Looks like there was a good thing going, and I may be digging up a pretty old grave here, but why not, it was a good thread! 

actually joined the jdm crew not too long ago with this little guy:


----------



## ndto (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This thread is enjoyable.
> Anyone have any good Mazda MX-6's?


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

My favorite thread is back!

I'll post some (hopefully) new pictures found on the internets later.


----------



## ndto (Nov 28, 2006)

Page 30


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

Ionz13 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *iamnotemo* »_Not strictly jdm exactly but some rhd goodness from NZ (the best place on Earth).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Silvia Varietta. :thumbup:


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

sick thread, yOO!!


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, this thread fell off hard. JDM thread shouldn't have MX6's with camo trunklids owned by people in California.


Click each of these for more.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

Please tell me that's part of a set and there are more pictures of that mk4 Supra with the blonde. 

Never mind, found them. Looks better from the rear.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

koko12 said:


> did i post the wrong jdm goodness?


Seeing how it is not JDM... Then yes you did post the wrong thing:beer:


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! What happened to this thread? It fell off the face of the earth and came back with a vengance!! Glad to see it's back and looking good!!!

I always did have a soft spot for this thread:beer:


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

Noisyninja said:


> Never mind, found them. Looks better from the rear.


Reason I only posted that pic, she is broken. :what:

Also for some reason it added the top of another one of my pictures to that pic.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

haha i race that type R in GT5. good handling.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Wanganrunner said:


> Wow, this thread fell off hard. JDM thread shouldn't have MX6's with camo trunklids owned by people in California.


hehe, I've mentioned it a few times on previous pages, a lot of the cars in this thread are firmly in the category of "socal JDM" which is completely distinct from what actual Japanese people do with their cars - to the point that it's become a style unto itself for a few Japanese enthusiasts who modify their cars with US-spec parts, california-based dealer plate frames, etc... turning Hilux Surfs into 4Runners and slapping the "fatlace/illest" stickers on their Civics. :laugh:


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

sprisoSSS said:


>


Thats a SR20? :screwy:


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

Lethbridge_man said:


> What I like about the JDM cars here is this: they are something different. Good or bad, ugly or not - they are just different. And to me, that's all right. We live in such an increasingly homogenous society - to drive a RHD car imported from halfway across the world just for the hell of it - it gives me hope.


:thumbup:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

RacerrRex said:


> Thats a SR20? :screwy:


Actually, an SR20det 6spd with a Ford rear end. But let's not split hairs.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

AKADriver said:


> hehe, I've mentioned it a few times on previous pages, a lot of the cars in this thread are firmly in the category of "socal JDM" which is completely distinct from what actual Japanese people do with their cars - to the point that it's become a style unto itself for a few Japanese enthusiasts who modify their cars with US-spec parts, california-based dealer plate frames, etc... turning Hilux Surfs into 4Runners and slapping the "fatlace/illest" stickers on their Civics. :laugh:



Yeah, I actually talk to a lot of those guys, like 5hitamachi and Ki-ck who runs "stylecrossover".

I shipped them some Canibeat stuff and I got back "USDM Jam" plate frames, etc. Nice group of people.



Anyway, I'll just leave these here. All taken from Minkara Carview.


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

Some random shots of the shop cars. All legit JDM, no RHD swaps. All street legal and most of them even daily driven.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

Wanganrunner said:


>


Thats a neat ass idea for that liscence plate


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

RacerrRex said:


> Thats a neat ass idea for that liscence plate


it's also government issued :thumbup:

glad to see this thread back 

nothing to contribute at the moment though


----------



## haris (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## don jaime (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## vaporbluecabrio (Dec 8, 2007)

nawwss!


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my favourite threads on TCL, for obvious reasons... So many wonderful cars in here!

The whole fam damily:










Can't wait to hit the road again! When oh when is winter over?


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Lethbridge_man said:


> One of my favourite threads on TCL, for obvious reasons... So many wonderful cars in here!
> 
> The whole fam damily:
> 
> ...



Sir, you just... you just win, okay?

One of the coolest car collections. 400 Internets for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

Lethbridge_man said:


>


What is this? Its beautiful!

And is that yellow car a cappucino?


----------



## Nozzgrebroth (Feb 2, 2011)

We here in Iceland hide a few JDM goodnesses.

IMO. We hide one of the hottest EK Civics in the world.















































aaand 2 moar!




















These are not my cars and not my pics.


----------



## LouieTHEkid (Jan 27, 2007)

Just now stumblin upon this. So much win :thumbup:


----------



## ladykiller (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## -DWM- (Jan 16, 2006)

Looking at the red Supra on bronze wheels and white AE86 on fluorescent yellow wheels, what's so JDM about Rota's?


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Injecting some life...


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

my vtec just kicked in yo


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

there is a local who has a Toyota Celica WRC (a genuine one)...bone stock, RHD


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

kroutbrner said:


> my vtec just kicked in yo


:laugh::laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

*I <3 This Thread*

My friends jdm teg and my, not so jdm, eg


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

What happen to my image quality


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Not being a dick but what on that integra is JDM? First thing I expected was the headlight conversion...


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

BTM said:


> Not being a dick but what on that integra is JDM? First thing I expected was the headlight conversion...


What on that integra isnt JDM?


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

h22bomb said:


> What on that integra isnt JDM?


Well, The USDM front end for one.....:screwy:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, technically the [H] badge is JDM only...


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

If you look closer you will see it is RHD, that is not a USDM front end it was found on 93-95 JDM integras. The switch to bar headlights happened in 96, no trust on the internets these days :laugh:

Ill just leave this here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Integra


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

...thats why I asked in the first place...

Relevant sentence from wikipedia he should've just typed in the first place:

"The bug eye headlights proved unpopular so the Integra was revised in 1996 with only minor cosmetic updates including elongated flat headlights and an optional bodykit"


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

BTM said:


> ...thats why I asked in the first place...
> 
> Relevant sentence from wikipedia he should've just typed in the first place:
> 
> "The bug eye headlights proved unpopular so the Integra was revised in 1996 with only minor cosmetic updates including elongated flat headlights and an optional bodykit"



Well I cant hold your hand, some things you just need to find out for yourself....

..or ask in such a way that would entice, rather then discourage, people to actually answer you lol


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

h22bomb said:


> Well I cant hold your hand, some things you just need to find out for yourself....
> 
> ..or ask in such a way that would entice, rather then discourage, people to actually answer you lol


I said I wasn't being a dick, and asked what was JDM. Even mentioned the absence of the headlights that I knew were JDM only, my knowledge of Japanese market Integra's is not deep enough to know they received those headlights. Now, I will be a dick. So is it really that hard to say "they were the JDM headlights until 1995" or instead act like some jackass like every other Honda owner. Maybe post a picture of the interior if you wanted to focus on it being RHD, I really have no interest in scrutinizing stock looking Integras so I figured I'd ask a simple question. It's a forum, you know, to exchange information, not act like a jackass. Stick to the Honda forums.

See you at racewars


----------



## Froboy7391 (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought someone stole my pictures! Should have figured you would post them h22. :laugh:


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

BTM said:


> I said I wasn't being a dick, and asked what was JDM. Even mentioned the absence of the headlights that I knew were JDM only, my knowledge of Japanese market Integra's is not deep enough to know they received those headlights. Now, I will be a dick. So is it really that hard to say "they were the JDM headlights until 1995" or instead act like some jackass like every other Honda owner. Maybe post a picture of the interior if you wanted to focus on it being RHD, I really have no interest in scrutinizing stock looking Integras so I figured I'd ask a simple question. It's a forum, you know, to exchange information, not act like a jackass. Stick to the Honda forums.
> 
> See you at racewars


Lol that rant does nothing but clutter up a good thread, I just wanted you to see that if you ask pleasantly you are treated well. Also car preference does not dictate attitude, I am by no means a honda-boy my wallet just seems to place me in them lol

Bottom Line- If you have to say "Im not being a dick" ,your being a dick!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Froboy7391 said:


> I thought someone stole my pictures! Should have figured you would post them h22. :laugh:


Car looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## Froboy7391 (Apr 15, 2009)

BTM said:


> Car looks clean :thumbup:


I'm only the photographer haha, wish either of the cars were mine, would like something a bit more driveable than a 2005 Equinox


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

h22bomb said:


> Bottom Line- If you have to say "Im not being a dick" ,your being a dick!


That's EXACTLY why I stated it. I was asking a genuine question, and was given a typical forum douchebag answer. I literally did not know what was JDM about the car, and wanted to know. The fact that you took it any other way is really surprising to me. My gut instinct, being on a car forum, is to simply ask whoever posted the pictures to please expound upon them, not immediately go read the entire wikipedia page for the Integra.

You wanna reduce thread clutter, go back and answer it like a big boy, delete your played out motivational poster response, and I'll gladly delete my posts responding to what must have been your inability to logically comprehend text.


----------



## h22bomb (Oct 25, 2011)

Froboy7391 said:


> I'm only the photographer haha, wish either of the cars were mine, would like something a bit more driveable than a 2005 Equinox


I cant wait to see what you can do with real equipment  , no one would believe what little we had to take these pictures and yet he made it work


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Driving the smallest 4-wheeled pickup truck ever made (JDM of course) in ******* Alberta is a total riot! Everyone, please meet my latest acquisition from Japan:

My wife letting me know which one she prefers:










Hangin' out with some (bigger) brothers:










One of these is not like the others:










He's a 1996 Daihatsu Midget II.

Probably overloaded at this point:


----------



## Froboy7391 (Apr 15, 2009)

That's awesome! Would love to get one for a daily town run around.


----------



## DustinM (Apr 2, 2008)

That "truck" looks like a golf kart. how fast is it?


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

It's easily and by far the slowest accelerating vehicle I have ever driven. Which just adds to the fun.

And how is this for JDM goodness? Someone in my home city has just imported a Japanese firetruck! Complete with Japanese hoses, pipes, fittings, and meters. I have no idea what they are planning on doing with this thing, but who cares? It's a firetruck from Japan - why explain?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Wife JDM too?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mazdareppin' (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a little of my photography to contribute to this thread shaved, caged, boosted, and RHD.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I love me a slammed EK9 on VOLK TE-37's. Too bad I can't find any Type R civics in America, and even if you DO have a nice Honda, it'll get stolen! :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Hurt said:


> I love me a slammed EK9 on VOLK TE-37's. Too bad I can't find any Type R civics in America, and even if you DO have a nice Honda, it'll get stolen! :banghead: :facepalm:


 You can't find them because they didn't start making them until 1997, which means they have a ways to go before they're legal in the US.

In Canada, on the other hand, you can import a '97 now, clean with low miles, for something on the order of $11,000 all-in. 

Also, a "slammed" Type R is a complete and utter waste of a vehicle. Do the world a favour and just get a normal '96-'00 hatch to ruin instead; there's no visual difference once you tack on the EK9 body bits. 

Speaking of Type Rs...


----------



## Mazdareppin' (Nov 5, 2010)

Hurt said:


> I love me a slammed EK9 on VOLK TE-37's. Too bad I can't find any Type R civics in America, and even if you DO have a nice Honda, it'll get stolen! :banghead: :facepalm:


Garages work wonders ;]


----------



## Mazdareppin' (Nov 5, 2010)

One more from me..


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

nickthaskater said:


> You can't find them because they didn't start making them until 1997
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, a "slammed" Type R is a complete and utter waste of a vehicle. Do the world a favour and just get a normal '96-'00 hatch to ruin instead*; there's no visual difference once you tack on the EK9 body bits.


You know, that was an awfully rude statement. If I wanted to buy some TEIN coil overs for an EK9, they go low, and look good, and perform even better. I already know they didn't make Type R's in America. I've owned a look-alike 96 with a B20 mated to a B16 tranny. Red recaros, the whole bit. I've owned 7 Honda's total. None of them were "ruined".


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread seems foreign?????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_6904xua34&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mazdareppin' (Nov 5, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> You can't find them because they didn't start making them until 1997, which means they have a ways to go before they're legal in the US.
> 
> In Canada, on the other hand, you can import a '97 now, clean with low miles, for something on the order of $11,000 all-in.
> 
> Also, a "slammed" Type R is a complete and utter waste of a vehicle. Do the world a favour and just get a normal '96-'00 hatch to ruin instead; there's no visual difference once you tack on the EK9 body bits.


I'm not sure what your standards are, but the photo I posted certainly does not even come close to what I would call "slammed". :sly:


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

Not usually a fan of color-matched wheels, but these SSR's are pretty hot.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## chris_lofty_uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Old thread but I have something to contribute.
Just picked up this JDM example:










It's a WRX running 300bhp and its a million times more fun than the VWs I have driven for the past ten years.










Now with these wheels but not sure on them. I'm wary if making it a rally rep like every other UK Impreza.










Yes I know, lower it...


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

chris_lofty_uk said:


> Now with these wheels but not sure on them. I'm wary if making it a rally rep like every other UK Impreza. Yes I know, lower it...


Don't lower it, and put the stock wheels back on. 

But of course that's just my opinion. It's your car.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

forgot about this thread, thanks for bumping
some of my favorites as of late, probably not every ones style

but me = :heart::heart::heart:


----------

